# POPSUGAR Must Have - October 2012



## JessP (Oct 3, 2012)

Well I re-signed up after seeing September's box lol. I was lucky enough to get in on the "buy three boxes for the price of two" deal that was posted in the September thread (which is great because price was one of the main reasons I canceled in the first place), so yay! Looking forward to seeing what's in store for October


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have 1 free box (from referrals) left! I'm hoping another good code comes out so i can resub after october! Popsugar has just improved so much. I can't wait to see their winter boxes (I'm picturing candles).


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 1 free box (from referrals) left! I'm hoping another good code comes out so i can resub after october! Popsugar has just improved so much. I can't wait to see their winter boxes (I'm picturing candles).


 Nice job on the referrals! I would loove for them to send a candle of some kind - they might, too, as they sent the room diffuser before.

Also, I like that they've started to categorize their must-haves (from what I saw in the booklet) e.g. must-have beauty item, must-have fashion item, etc. It really helps showcase the variety of products that POPSUGAR offers in their boxes. I think they're starting to get the hang of things now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice job on the referrals! I would loove for them to send a candle of some kind - they might, too, as they sent the room diffuser before.
> 
> Also, I like that they've started to categorize their must-haves (from what I saw in the booklet) e.g. must-have beauty item, must-have fashion item, etc. It really helps showcase the variety of products that POPSUGAR offers in their boxes. I think they're starting to get the hang of things now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Has anyone else noticed the recurring "POP" item?! POP Physique in August, POP Up Pantry in September (I'm choosing to ignore July because... well... I think we all know why.) Definitely agree they're starting to get the hang of it.... each box has been exponentially better than the last...hope they can keep it up!


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice job on the referrals! I would loove for them to send a candle of some kind - they might, too, as they sent the room diffuser before.


 oooo candles. I would love for them to send out those diamond candles that they sell at Sneakpeek.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 3, 2012)

I got a free box coming for this month! I have been super happy with the boxes and I will have to say this may be a keeper and knock some of my other boxes right out! It has so much varied and I'm in love!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice job on the referrals! I would loove for them to send a candle of some kind - they might, too, as they sent the room diffuser before.
> 
> Also, I like that they've started to categorize their must-haves (from what I saw in the booklet) e.g. must-have beauty item, must-have fashion item, etc. It really helps showcase the variety of products that POPSUGAR offers in their boxes. I think they're starting to get the hang of things now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! 

I like that things are categorized too   Im very happy!


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a free box coming for this month! I have been super happy with the boxes and I will have to say this may be a keeper and knock some of my other boxes right out! It has so much varied and I'm in love!


 I'm looking forward to your unboxing video so I hope you get your Sept. box soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## japolina (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone know of discount codes for October?


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *japolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know of discount codes for October?


 Not yet. I contacted customer service and there aren't any right now. She said they aren't made aware of any until they are released. I'll be stalking, so if I find one I'll let you know.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 3, 2012)

> I'm looking forward to your unboxing video so I hope you get your Sept. box soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks Jess! I am gonna go dig thru my emails to see where it is did you end up getting sept box? I saw you used the last code but wasn't sure if you got sept????? Yes when anyone gets a code please let me know so my friends can use it! Thanks


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Jess! I am gonna go dig thru my emails to see where it is did you end up getting sept box? I saw you used the last code but wasn't sure if you got sept????? Yes when anyone gets a code please let me know so my friends can use it! Thanks


 Unfortunately I didn't get the September box since it was getting a bit pricy (so I'm super-happy about that code lol). It looks like the best one thus far - I'm hoping they'll follow suit and put together some really cool boxes for Oct/Nov/Dec, too!


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 3, 2012)

Girl you know they will! Seems like they get better and better I really hope the discounts continue but I must say the price isn't to bad for the value so I will continue to stay loyal! But I am not even gonna lie I love my discounts! Nice they offer them!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 3, 2012)

I re-subbed too with the 1 month free so I'm hooked till December. Hope they get better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still waiting on my Sept box...according to FedEx it is coming day after


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 3, 2012)

October will be my first box I'm hoping it's as good as if not better than September *fingers crossed*


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I re-subbed too with the 1 month free so I'm hooked till December. Hope they get better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still waiting on my Sept box...according to FedEx it is coming day after


How do you get the month free?  I must have missed that


----------



## Eleda (Oct 3, 2012)

I signed up for September just before closing and then a couple days later with the 3 month deal. I did not know what would be in September box. But I abslutely loved what you guys got in August and had a feeling it would be good. I am very happy now that I know the September contents, though I have not received it yet.

There are Bellasugar videos on youtube about must haves, I wonder if any of the products will be in the next boxes? I really don't know what they can do to top this month, I have no idea...but I hope it will also be amazing;-)


----------



## celicacutie (Oct 4, 2012)

New to the forum and popsugar so hopefully this hasn't be addressed already but does anyone know the last day to sub to the October box?

I ordered the Sept. box but canceled my sub a few days ago. Loved the box and would like to sign up for Oct but hopefully using a promo code this time.

Thanks!


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New to the forum and popsugar so hopefully this hasn't be addressed already but does anyone know the last day to sub to the October box?
> 
> ...


 If you visit popsugar.com (the regular website, not the site for the Must Have box), it usually says "__ more days to order the October box!" at the top. Just checked and it currently says 13 days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tabasc (Oct 4, 2012)

I so want another box, but am way to broke to get again without another code!!  I noticed a lot of you must use referrals to get free boxes.  I actually signed up through one of you to get my first box.  Any hints/suggestions/ideas on how I can get referrals?  I know that sounds dumb, but, none of my friends are going to bite.


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I so want another box, but am way to broke to get again without another code!!  I noticed a lot of you must use referrals to get free boxes.  I actually signed up through one of you to get my first box.  Any hints/suggestions/ideas on how I can get referrals?  I know that sounds dumb, but, none of my friends are going to bite. 

Sharing a coupon code helps! Discounts are really enticing, and POPSUGAR has been releasing promo codes toward the end of the month - some are for $5-$15 off your first box, and others are set up as "buy 2 boxes, get the 3rd free." We're pretty good about posting promo codes we see here in the forums, so I'd keep checking back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can also like POPSUGAR's Facebook page as they post codes there as well.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 4, 2012)

> Unfortunately I didn't get the September box since it was getting a bit pricy (so I'm super-happy about that code lol). It looks like the best one thus far -Â I'm hoping they'll follow suit and put together some really cool boxes for Oct/Nov/Dec, too!


 Yay I got my box and my video is up if you wanna see have you been doing your workout DVD ha mine hasn't been opened yet


----------



## JessP (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay I got my box and my video is up if you wanna see have you been doing your workout DVD ha mine hasn't been opened yet


 Awesome! I'll def be checking it out! Yeah I'd like to say I've been doing the workout video, but the prospect of adding any more junk in the trunk makes me nervous LOL.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 4, 2012)

I got my box today yay!
The scarf is really nice. I got the silver colored one as well, but it's a warm silver, so I really like it!

There is a lot of stuff in the box this month! It's kind of crazy.

I love the caramels.

The only thing I am probably not a fan of are the Sweet Potato chips. I really just think sweet potatoes are disgusting, so that's not their fault at all!

It's also sort of weird that they put in a coupon code for the face product brand, but there isn't any sort of sample. The $25 off is like a drop in the bucket because everything on that site is like $300!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 4, 2012)

Finally got mine! Yay...!


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 4, 2012)

> I got my box today yay! The scarf is really nice. I got the silver colored one as well, but it's a warm silver, so I really like it! There is a lot of stuff in the box this month! It's kind of crazy. I love the caramels. The only thing I am probably not a fan of are the Sweet Potato chips. I really just think sweet potatoes are disgusting, so that's not their fault at all! It's also sort of weird that they put in a coupon code for the face product brand, but there isn't any sort of sample. The $25 off is like a drop in the bucket because everything on that site is like $300!


 Ya that is a little weird if they think we are gonna drop money on products without even seeing if we like it! I don't think I'll be using that code this time I haven't looked at that site yet!


----------



## lolitam (Oct 4, 2012)

Woops!  I posted this in the wrong month.  Deleted my post and am adding it to the PopSugar September thread.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 6, 2012)

Apparently the October boxes are sold out.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow, already? I guess everyone was wowed by September's box. I'm still wearing my scarf, right now.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, already? I guess everyone was wowed by September's box. I'm still wearing my scarf, right now.


Yes, I tried to sign up yesterday, but the site wouldn't take my order. I got it to go through today and it said for November. I did find a new code. YOUTUBE2 takes $20 off a three month sub.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 6, 2012)

I can't believe October sold out already!  I cannot wait for this month's box!!


----------



## fireflyy (Oct 6, 2012)

Whattt? No way. I can't believe they sold out already. I was going to buy a subscription ):


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 6, 2012)

Bought mine. After this month I couldnt wait :/ Hope it's worth it in terms of demand and the final product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have 3 months


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 6, 2012)

This is from the email confirming my sub this afternoon.

Your first Must Have box will ship by the end of November and arrive 5-10 business days after it ships.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow! I remember saying on the September thread something in lines of I wanted to sign up before there will be a waitlist cause after the Sep box everyone will want to sign up! wow! i was actually thinking if there will be a code I would buy one more, lol.


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 6, 2012)

By any chance do you know when they run the charge thru? I need to add more money on my card, I afraid glossybox and popsugar will bill at the same time and there won't be enough for both


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 6, 2012)

Also, I found a new code for $20 off a 3 month sub. It's YOUTUBE2. If you're going to sign up and you want to use my referral I would be forever grateful.


----------



## AliMo (Oct 7, 2012)

oh no! I totally should have cancelled and resubbed a few days ago with the coupon codes that worked....now I have to decide if I want to pay $35 for October and before they charge it!


----------



## tanyamib (Oct 7, 2012)

what?? Oct has sold out??

......

I think I might use the code to order Nov box with another accounts and cancel my current one after received Oct box... Is it too complex?


----------



## JessP (Oct 7, 2012)

I just checked popsugar.com - it says "Only 31 days left to get October's POPSUGAR Must Have Box." I'm thinking they need to change October to November lol.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked popsugar.com - it says "Only 31 days left to get October's POPSUGAR Must Have Box." I'm thinking they need to change October to November lol.


 lol yeah I saw that too and I was like wait what?.. Hopefully they change that soon


----------



## mellee (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a feeling Santa may be buying hubby and me three months for Christmas.  Especially if Santa finds a good coupon code for a sub starting in December!  (_I_ couldn't justify spending that much.  Gotta love Santa! 




)


----------



## fifibeau (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Shannon28, I'm going to sign up and will definitely use your referral if you want to send it to me (I'm new to the boards and don't know how that would work...)


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fifibeau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Shannon28, I'm going to sign up and will definitely use your referral if you want to send it to me (I'm new to the boards and don't know how that would work...)


Thanks so much fifibeau! I pm'd you.


----------



## Tabasc (Oct 8, 2012)

I am so sad.  I took a chance and cancelled mine hoping there would be a code.  I was going to get my mom one for her birthday too.  Stupid, stupid.  Trying to save a few bucks.  Grrr....


----------



## Marshie (Oct 8, 2012)

Daaang! I was gonna cancel and use a code to re-sub. Now I don't want to cancel because I don't wanna miss out. :


----------



## wldflowur13 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I'm new here. PopSugar is the first box that I've subscribe to. So far I'm loving it. I have a couple questions and am hoping someone might know. For the referral program for Popsugar, it says get 1 month free when 2 friends join, receive 3 months free when 5 friends join, and receive 6 months free when 10 friends join. My question is does this mean if I refer 10 friends total will I get 10 months free. Or will I only get the 6 months free? After referring 10 friends are you no longer allowed to earn free boxes? Like several other I had cancelled in the hopes that a new promo code would be released. I ended up resubscribing yesterday so I'm not sure if October was already sold out. But I do have a free box from referrals. Does that mean that I'll automatically get an October box, even if it was sold out? My last question is are we allowed to share our referral links on the boards or is that not allowed? Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 8, 2012)

I just confirmation the october box did sell out before those of us who signed up a couple days ago got in.


----------



## JessP (Oct 8, 2012)

> Hi Ladies, I'm new here. PopSugar is the first box that I've subscribe to. So far I'm loving it. I have a couple questions and am hoping someone might know. For the referral program for Popsugar, it says get 1 month free when 2 friends join, receive 3 months free when 5 friends join, and receive 6 months free when 10 friends join. My question is does this mean if I refer 10 friends total will I get 10 months free. Or will I only get the 6 months free? After referring 10 friends are you no longer allowed to earn free boxes? Like several other I had cancelled in the hopes that a new promo code would be released. I ended up resubscribing yesterday so I'm not sure if October was already sold out. But I do have a free box from referrals. Does that mean that I'll automatically get an October box, even if it was sold out? My last question is are we allowed to share our referral links on the boards or is that not allowed? Thanks for all of your help!


 Welcome to MuT - glad you found this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My understanding is that Popsugar keeps kind of a running tally on referrals, so you would get 6 months/boxes free after getting 10 others to sign up. I'm not sure what happens after you refer 10 people, so you may have to email Popsugar directly for that info (or check the FAQ at musthave.popsugar.com). We generally do not share referral links on the threads here per MuT's Terms of Service, however, if someone is interested and asks for a referral, then you can share your code via a PM (private message). I believe it also states in Popsugar's fine print that we're not allowed to share referral codes in public forums. Hope this info helps!


----------



## AliMo (Oct 8, 2012)

In the same line of questioning, does anyone know what happens to referrals say if you cancel? I have one referral right now but if I were to cancel October's box and then I were to get another referral after cancelling, do I still get a free box if say I resubbed? Also if I get another referral before they bill October, does the free referral box apply to October or November? I hope that makes sense.


----------



## JessP (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the same line of questioning, does anyone know what happens to referrals say if you cancel? I have one referral right now but if I were to cancel October's box and then I were to get another referral after cancelling, do I still get a free box if say I resubbed? Also if I get another referral before they bill October, does the free referral box apply to October or November? I hope that makes sense.


 I canceled for the month of September and still got a referral on my account - your Popsugar Must Have account stays active, but your subscription says "canceled." I re-subbed for three months with a code on my same account and the referral is still there. The only thing I noticed as far as losing your referral credits is that they expire after 6 months (per the PMH Terms of Service). I'm not sure how they calculate when you get the free box - maybe send a PM to DiorAdora as she has used referral credits before and might be able to answer that question (or you can always email [email protected]). Let us know if you have any other questions!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the same line of questioning, does anyone know what happens to referrals say if you cancel? I have one referral right now but if I were to cancel October's box and then I were to get another referral after cancelling, do I still get a free box if say I resubbed? Also if I get another referral before they bill October, does the free referral box apply to October or November? I hope that makes sense.


 i cancelled and emailed them to ensure im getting the oct. box for a referral and they wrote back immediately - yes


----------



## AliMo (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i cancelled and emailed them to ensure im getting the oct. box for a referral and they wrote back immediately - yes


 


> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I canceled for the month of September and still got a referral on my account - your Popsugar Must Have account stays active, but your subscription says "canceled." I re-subbed for three months with a code on my same account and the referral is still there. The only thing I noticed as far as losing your referral credits is that they expire after 6 months (per the PMH Terms of Service). I'm not sure how they calculate when you get the free box - maybe send a PM to DiorAdora as she has used referral credits before and might be able to answer that question (or you can always email [email protected]). Let us know if you have any other questions!


 Awesome, Thanks! I love how this board is really helpful and not snarky.


----------



## jorja628 (Oct 9, 2012)

It appears YouTube2 code is no longer working. Total bummer - I was too lazy to get out of bed last night to get my debit card number to complete the order. Sounds like they do these codes pretty regularly. Since October is already sold out, maybe I should just wait for the next code.


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It appears YouTube2 code is no longer working. Total bummer - I was too lazy to get out of bed last night to get my debit card number to complete the order. Sounds like they do these codes pretty regularly. Since October is already sold out, maybe I should just wait for the next code.


 Glad i'm the only one it isn't working for darn...guess i'll just wait til next week.  REFER5 works on a monthly for $5 off.  Hopefully a better one will be out this month for next month!


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 9, 2012)

What do you guys think will be in this months box?! I was thinking maybe some "pink" goodies for breast cancer awareness month but I guess unless popsugar donates some of this months proceeds that wouldn't really make sense.... Any other ideas??


----------



## JessP (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you guys think will be in this months box?! I was thinking maybe some "pink" goodies for breast cancer awareness month but I guess unless popsugar donates some of this months proceeds that wouldn't really make sense.... Any other ideas??


 I was kind of hoping for something Halloween-related but since they don't ship until the end of the month it seems unlikely! Other than that, I hope they keep with how they organized last month's box in terms of a "must have" for each category (e.g. Must Have beauty item, Must Have home item, etc).


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was kind of hoping for something Halloween-related but since they don't ship until the end of the month it seems unlikely! Other than that, I hope they keep with how they organized last month's box in terms of a "must have" for each category (e.g. Must Have beauty item, Must Have home item, etc).


 Agreed! I was also hoping maybe they'll ship out early since it already sold out!!


----------



## alliekers (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I'm new here and wanted to say hi! I have a question regarding my must-have October box. Hopefully it's not a dumb question, I just find the verbiage on their site kind of confusing at times. I ordered the September box on a monthly subscription and received my box and then cancelled membership, hoping that a coupon code would turn up. On 10/3, I re-joined using a coupon code I found and was charged same-day. My question is, being that the October box is now sold out, how do I know if I was charged/am receiving the October box and not the November box? Just trying to gauge whether I made it in time or not. From my account on the Must-Have website: 

RECIPIENT
ORDERED
TYPE
STATUS
NEXT PAYMENT
MANAGE
  ______________
Oct 3, 2012
Monthly
Active
Nov 2012

  
   
 
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies, I'm new here and wanted to say hi! I have a question regarding my must-have October box. Hopefully it's not a dumb question, I just find the verbiage on their site kind of confusing at times. I ordered the September box on a monthly subscription and received my box and then cancelled membership, hoping that a coupon code would turn up. On 10/3, I re-joined using a coupon code I found and was charged same-day. My question is, being that the October box is now sold out, how do I know if I was charged/am receiving the October box and not the November box? Just trying to gauge whether I made it in time or not. From my account on the Must-Have website:
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies, I'm new here and wanted to say hi! I have a question regarding my must-have October box. Hopefully it's not a dumb question, I just find the verbiage on their site kind of confusing at times. I ordered the September box on a monthly subscription and received my box and then cancelled membership, hoping that a coupon code would turn up. On 10/3, I re-joined using a coupon code I found and was charged same-day. My question is, being that the October box is now sold out, how do I know if I was charged/am receiving the October box and not the November box? Just trying to gauge whether I made it in time or not. From my account on the Must-Have website:
> 
> ...


----------



## alliekers (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks JessP! I was hoping that was the case but wasn't sure exactly when the October box sold out. Good to know and looking forward to receiving my next box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tabasc (Oct 10, 2012)

Where is the best places to look for these codes?  I am still so bummed about October's box being sold out!


----------



## alliekers (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where is the best places to look for these codes?  I am still so bummed about October's box being sold out!


 I had some luck before checking here: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/popsugar.com

Doesn't look like there is anything up now, but it's worth re-checking before buying.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 11, 2012)

OPRAH 10$ off for November ! Oct is sold out


----------



## wldflowur13 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the same line of questioning, does anyone know what happens to referrals say if you cancel? I have one referral right now but if I were to cancel October's box and then I were to get another referral after cancelling, do I still get a free box if say I resubbed? Also if I get another referral before they bill October, does the free referral box apply to October or November? I hope that makes sense.


 I just noticed....i had cancelled my subscription but was still able to earn referrals. However when I re-subscribed this month I noticed that I was given a NEW/different referral link. So I'm not sure which referral link to use or if any new referrals will get counted or be combined with the referral earned from my original referral link.


----------



## Val Erler (Oct 12, 2012)

im ready for a spoiler or the october box theme!!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just noticed....i had cancelled my subscription but was still able to earn referrals. However when I re-subscribed this month I noticed that I was given a NEW/different referral link. So I'm not sure which referral link to use or if any new referrals will get counted or be combined with the referral earned from my original referral link.


 you can only get up to a limited number of free boxes (when you get 10 referrals) so I would use your new account if you already maxed that.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 12, 2012)

I am maxed out on referrals and I think that stinks that you. Have to get another account after that boo! Takes a lot of work to refer but I'll enjoy my 6 boxes for now so excited! Don't they usually have the theme by now?


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm new to these forums (though I'm a long-time lurker), so this is my first post.  I'm really looking forward to the October box!  I wasn't sure what to expect with the very first box I received (I've been a subscriber to the popsugar box since it first started), and even the second one kind of made me question whether I wanted to stick around or not, but the September box really blew me away!  I was very surprised at the variety of products, and I hope they continue with that kind of quality in the future boxes.

I really wish I knew how to utilize some of the great deals you guys are getting, but I don't want to risk cancelling my account to re-sub with a coupon code... I'm worried I might miss out on a box if I do that.

I look forward to seeing the October spoilers as they become available!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am so on the verge of canceling BB for this. Help me decide, girls!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so on the verge of canceling BB for this. Help me decide, girls!


 although i was the one of very few that is happy with my BB this month... Im still cancelling for this... I love getting full sized items and a wide variety - not just beauty.  I can't wait to see the winter boxes... im hoping there is a candle


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, and I was thinking just before Christmas, it will be REALLY good.  I got a BB I wanted this month- Orofluido, the mascara, but it still feels weak lately with the constant repeating items, bad CS, and shrinking samples.



> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> although i was the one of very few that is happy with my BB this month... Im still cancelling for this... I love getting full sized items and a wide variety - not just beauty.  I can't wait to see the winter boxes... im hoping there is a candle


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm trying to decide what to do... I wanted to get my sister in a law a 3 month subscription for Christmas, but I'm afraid it is all going to be sold out because everyone will have that idea.  Should I get her an early gift?  Or just hope it is still available if I try in November?


----------



## lolitam (Oct 13, 2012)

CAPSLOCK, could you sign up for the subscription now and have the boxes shipped to you?  And then you could save them up and give them to her at Christmas or space them out for her?

Honestly, I think it would be a great surprise to get an early subscription because it will get the anticipation of the season started early ;P  

But if you want her to find out about the surprise at Christmas and not earlier, and if you live nearby so you wouldn't have to pay to ship the boxes to her, I would sub now and save the boxes....  JMO!


----------



## musthave (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm thinking the big ticket item in this month's box will be a fitness product.  The focus was on makeup in July, Home in August (diffuser), and Fashion in September (scarf).  So that leaves Fitness for this month!  Any ideas about what it might be?  I would love a gift card for new workout gear or shoes!!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *musthave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking the big ticket item in this month's box will be a fitness product.  The focus was on makeup in July, Home in August (diffuser), and Fashion in September (scarf).  So that leaves Fitness for this month!  Any ideas about what it might be?  I would love a gift card for new workout gear or shoes!!


 Workout gear rolling into the holiday season?  That doesn't seem like a logical plan.  That's really a theme I would expect to see in December/January (New Year's resolutions) or March/April (when the weather in my area starts turning back into going-outside weather), but not right now.  Workout stuff right now would make most people I know just kind of shove it aside for later after all of the holiday insanity is over, and that would probably mean a *lot* of cancellations from people who saw the September box and signed up but are disappointed in an oddly-timed theme that they would welcome in just a few months.

I can see a giving thanks theme in preparation for Thanksgiving, and I can see a poorly-timed (given the fact that boxes are likely to arrive at the beginning of November, not the end of October) Halloween theme.  It seems like I saw something referring to getting ready for the holidays, but it was in a blurb about how October is sold out, but there's still space left for November.  I would lovelovelove to see a civic participation theme for October since these boxes will be rolling in right when everyone is getting ready to GO OUT AND VOTE!  I just got my voters' pamphlet yesterday, and it's debate season, and my not-so-inner political junkie is going *nuts* over this right now.  (There are at least a few of us on here who will be doing so from our couches, though, because our state happens to be a mail-in/no-in-person voting state, but the concept is the same:  Get that vote out your door!  Don't let the ballot envelope sit on your coffee table until Veterans' Day!)


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just canceled Birchbox and decided to skip the next QVC NBTT permanently for this!


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 13, 2012)

I have to say a workout themed box would be an instant unsubscribe for me. I'm hoping the boxes continue along the same lines as September, I want a mix of items but definitely some makeup products. I did not subscribe in August and I would have been very disappointed with that box.


----------



## Jacinta (Oct 14, 2012)

I am REALLY hoping that the butt workout video was their version of fitness.  Lol.  Fitness may not be too bad, but I really don't need anything else like that silly DVD.  I really do hope we have something good for fall!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musthave (Oct 14, 2012)

I agree, no more workout videos please!  It was a good little extra, but I definitely enjoy/use my scarf and all the other fun items more often.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 14, 2012)

I haven't opened that video either, it was a neat idea, though. I'm just not a "fitness" centered person. I don't object to getting things like that, as long as the rest of the box is worth it. But I hope they wouldn't make fitness the big item.

I sort of trust them not to disappoint me too much, at this point. 3/3 boxes have been hits for me. I think the home and fashion themes are the most fun for me, but I'm still so over the moon from the last box. I have been wearing the scarf everyday.


----------



## Marshie (Oct 14, 2012)

I decided to keep it for one more month, especially since it sold out so fast. Plus, I no longer have Glossybox and I am canceling one of my Birchboxes. I hope we get some good stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emeline (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPRAH 10$ off for November ! Oct is sold out


 Thanks for the coupon code! I had total box envy after seeing September's box (seriously, there wasn't ONE thing I'd be unhappy with receiving!) and will probably have box envy for you ladies receiving October's box! I still can't justify spending $35 a month, so I'll be joining you ladies who cancel and resub every month with a code... seriously genius idea


----------



## jjeessoo (Oct 14, 2012)

The code oprah takes $10 off your box for the month. Just used it a few days ago.


----------



## japolina (Oct 14, 2012)

I just posted a review on my blog about the pop up pantry meal that I received from the September box. 

Link deleted per Terms of Service.


----------



## AngiexR (Oct 14, 2012)

The OPRAH coupon code worked! I only joined because of that. Without knowing what you will get $37 was just too much. If I really like the November box then I'll stay subscribed.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 15, 2012)

It's not working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to sign up for the November box, but is code OPRAH isn't working. I tried the REFER5 for $5 off and that worked. GAHHH... Is there something I'm doing wrong?



> Originally Posted by *AngiexR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The OPRAH coupon code worked! I only joined because of that. Without knowing what you will get $37 was just too much. If I really like the November box then I'll stay subscribed.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 15, 2012)

It worked for me a  couple days ago...


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 15, 2012)

It's not working for me either - i'll hold out til the end of the month since I won't be getting a box til Nov anyhow!


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to sign up for the November box, but is code OPRAH isn't working. I tried the REFER5 for $5 off and that worked. GAHHH... Is there something I'm doing wrong?


Yeah I tried the Oprah code multiple days and it never worked for me and I ended up using the REFER5 as well.  Weird, works for some but not all.  I'm just going to sign up back and forth between two email addresses and cancel after each month to keep using promo codes lol.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am maxed out on referrals and I think that stinks that you. Have to get another account after that boo! Takes a lot of work to refer but I'll enjoy my 6 boxes for now so excited! Don't they usually have the theme by now?


 I wish that they would allow more than 6 free boxes.  I wonder if once you use you get your six if you can start earning them all over again?


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 15, 2012)

That's a great idea! This would be my first popsugar sub, so I don't wanna feel bad about spending $37 for something that I might not like



> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I tried the Oprah code multiple days and it never worked for me and I ended up using the REFER5 as well.  Weird, works for some but not all.  I'm just going to sign up back and forth between two email addresses and cancel after each month to keep using promo codes lol.


----------



## alliekers (Oct 15, 2012)

I just checked my Pop Sugar Must-Have account and it says my October Must-Have boxed shipped today! Can this be true? September was my first month and that box was shipped so late in the month I assumed it was the norm. Seems odd that this month's box is shipping so early, but I will happily take it! Anyone else notice the same on their accounts?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 15, 2012)

Mine says that the October Must Have Box shipped on 10/15/2012 but then it says the tracking is processing.  I'm guessing that they printed out labels but it won't really be shipping for a while yet, but here's hoping it comes soon!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked my Pop Sugar Must-Have account and it says my October Must-Have boxed shipped today! Can this be true? September was my first month and that was so late in the month I assumed it was the norm. Seems odd that this box is shipping so early, but I will happily take it! Anyone else notice the same on their accounts?


 Ohh mine says that in my account too I hopes its right!!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 15, 2012)

This might explain why October subscriptions were sold out so early... maybe they needed to get them ready for early shipping.


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 15, 2012)

they may be shipping out earlier cause they don't have to wait until all the slots are filled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says that the October Must Have Box shipped on 10/15/2012 but then it says the tracking is processing.  I'm guessing that they printed out labels but it won't really be shipping for a while yet, but here's hoping it comes soon!


 Mine says the same!!  I wonder if they are trying to get them backed up to where they bill, ship, and deliver all in the same month?  Maybe October was a limited quantity to enable them to do this?  (We can hope, right?)  

August was my first one, and my ship dates were 08/28 and 09/28.  Of course, I never really check until I get the email with the tracking number, so for all I know, August and September showed "processing" this early also.


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 15, 2012)

It doesn't seem like I was charged yet this month, has anyone else gotten billed?


----------



## musthave (Oct 15, 2012)

Woohoo!  Mine says it shipped today too!  No tracking number yet, but it looks like we'll definitely be getting this one sooner than the others.  And I'm still on cloud 9 from the last box!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a feeling that they're just processing payments right now and that boxes will go out next week.  In August, they charged my card on the 20th, and the box hit FedEx on the 27th (and my doorstep on the 31st!).  I received a notice that my card was declined (forgot to add money to PayPal, although the reality is actually more that I had forgotten that this was getting charged to the PayPal card) this morning, so I think they're just getting that whole process rolling.  

As a side note, they're a lot more on-the-ball about payment issues than Birchbox or Glossybox:  For the former, I'm actually not sure whether they ever sent notices about rejected charges (PayPal informs me about every transaction on that card, which is how I realized there was a problem).  For the latter, I received a decline notice from PayPal and changed my card the same day -- and then I received a decline notice from Glossybox the *following* day stating I needed to update my card (which I had already taken care of) and that they would retry the charge on the 12th.  As of yesterday, they had not done so, although I sent an inquiry asking what was going on last night, and I received email indicating that the charge had gone through today.  We'll see whether I get a Glossybox this month, though.  But!  POPSUGAR?  Sent their decline notice about a minute after PayPal declined my card. They clearly have a very well-run automatic system for all of this.  I have even more faith in them having their act together after that.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling that they're just processing payments right now and that boxes will go out next week.  In August, they charged my card on the 20th, and the box hit FedEx on the 27th (and my doorstep on the 31st!).  I received a notice that my card was declined (forgot to add money to PayPal, although the reality is actually more that I had forgotten that this was getting charged to the PayPal card) this morning, so I think they're just getting that whole process rolling.
> 
> As a side note, they're a lot more on-the-ball about payment issues than Birchbox or Glossybox:  For the former, I'm actually not sure whether they ever sent notices about rejected charges (PayPal informs me about every transaction on that card, which is how I realized there was a problem).  For the latter, I received a decline notice from PayPal and changed my card the same day -- and then I received a decline notice from Glossybox the *following* day stating I needed to update my card (which I had already taken care of) and that they would retry the charge on the 12th.  As of yesterday, they had not done so, although I sent an inquiry asking what was going on last night, and I received email indicating that the charge had gone through today.  We'll see whether I get a Glossybox this month, though.  But!  POPSUGAR?  Sent their decline notice about a minute after PayPal declined my card. They clearly have a very well-run automatic system for all of this.  I have even more faith in them having their act together after that.


 Ooooohhhhh that makes sense.  I cancelled and re-subbed every month, so I didn't think about that (them charging for the boxes early) and once they charge that would start the shipping process, putting us "in line" for a box to go out ...   I just so look forward to this one!  The thought of getting it earlier in the month was exciting.  I can't wait to see what they have in store for us for October.  After the whole "October is sold out" issue, I am going to just let it ride and pay the full price every month, I'd hate to miss a month just from hoping for a $10 off code.  

That is some awesome service with the payment issue!!  I had 2 items missing from my September box and I emailed them on a Friday night about it.  I had a response first thing Monday morning!  I've really been impressed with them overall.  The boxes seem to be improving each month and their staff is great.


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh CRAP! So I'm looking at my account... and it looks like I'm being sent TWO October boxes?! I cancelled after September and re-subbed on October 1st... since then I got 2 referrals and earned a free box, but I guess the link I gave people was for my old subscrition number, so instead of being sent a free November box, I'm getting a free October in addtion to the one I paid for when I re-subscribed! Any one else have this issue?? I emailed PopSugar... hopefully they can resolve :/


----------



## beautyfool (Oct 17, 2012)

no, you dont. im at 14 referrals and i emailed them about it - they said you can only get 6.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautyfool, if I were you, lucky duck you are, I would start a new popsugar account with an alternate email address, and start funneling your refferals through the new link.


----------



## SubJunkie (Oct 17, 2012)

I just signed up for the November Box! EEEK! I used REFER5 I rather use that code then wait for the 10 dollar one and not get a box


----------



## alliekers (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been checking my account and there is no update on the status of the shipment. For the last 2 days, it just says "processing" with no tracking info. I am inclined to agree with the previous posters that it's likely these haven't shipped out quite yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been checking my account and there is no update on the status of the shipment. For the last 2 days, it just says "processing" with no tracking info. I am inclined to agree with the previous posters that it's likely these haven't shipped out quite yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's the same every month - when you look at the account it says it's shipped, but you wont get a tracking number for a few days, and then once you get the tracking number it doesn't tell you when it will actually arrive, just where it is. BUT - every month til now it hasn't said it's been shipped until much later in the month - so I'd say that's a very good sign!!! My guess is that they've started the shipping process (i.e. printed shipping lables), but because there are so many boxes going out it takes time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 17, 2012)

Ahhhh spoke too soon!! Just got my tracking!!!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 17, 2012)

Me tooo! So excited



> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh spoke too soon!! Just got my tracking!!!


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Oct 17, 2012)

I just got my shipping email. It seems so soon! What is the theme this month?!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 17, 2012)

No clue. They seem to be sending them out earlier this month - I guess cuz they sold out fast



> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my shipping email. It seems so soon! What is the theme this month?!


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No clue. They seem to be sending them out earlier this month - I guess cuz they sold out fast


 My theory is they have been paying attention to our comments/complaints and knew we wanted the boxes earlier in the month, so they let October "sell out" in the first few days.... now they already have a ton of people signed on for November and will be able to send boxes out earlier every month! (Dare to dream, right??) Also, I think they gave up on the "theme" thing... I like it better that way - that way we get a "must have" from every category every month! (Although I'm dying for a spoiler already!!)


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh spoke too soon!! Just got my tracking!!!


Wow. I checked my account and it still says "processing." I'm trying to put this month's box out of my mind, because if I start getting excited, it'll be harder to wait. Plus, I don't want to get my hopes up too much about the contents. But I do wish they were spoilering us a little.

Upon more careful reading, it says it shipped two days ago, but no tracking number. This is exciting!


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 17, 2012)

I just received my shipping confirmation for October's box! This will be my first!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine still says processing too but I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that I get a shipping email soooonnnn So excited!

Edit: Anyone know where they ship from?


----------



## JessP (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine still says processing too but I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that I get a shipping email soooonnnn So excited!
> 
> Edit: Anyone know where they ship from?


 Same here! And I think they ship from Northern California if I remember correctly.


----------



## AliMo (Oct 17, 2012)

They ship from Gilroy, CA (Garlic capital). It's about an hour and a half from San Francisco.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 17, 2012)

Woot thanks ladies! I'm hoping it will get here before I go out of town with it being that close I think I might get lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alliekers (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine says it's still processing as well. Hoping I get the shipping confirmation sometime soon. Even though I say I want to be surprised, I wouldn't mind some hints/spoilers. Wonder if Popsugar is going to give any hints this time?


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 17, 2012)

Kinda annoyed...there was a glitch with the credit card and now my account is on hold. I emailed mulitiple times and haven't really gotten a response.  Wondering if I'm going to lose out on the October Box.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 17, 2012)

mine says 4.2 pounds!


----------



## alliekers (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine says 4.2 pounds!


 Woohoo! I just looked up the September box and it was 3.1 pounds and it was packed. I can only hope for good things in this one, I can't wait to get it!


----------



## lolitam (Oct 17, 2012)

QUESTION for those who have gotten referral boxes before!    OR for those who have ordered Gift Subscriptions....

How do you "redeem" the referral boxes once eligible?

I'm trying to determine whether I have the October box coming to me.  On Oct 8 I reached "Influencer Status" and was eligible for my first free box.  But the October box had sold out on the website a few days earlier...      

Before the Oct box sold out I had also placed a successful gift subscription order for the October box, and that went through for sure.

Now, under my account details, it has under "Gift Subscriptions" that there is an active order for October box that is processing (which I expected - that's the present being shipped to a friend.)

But I noticed under my account details for the "Subscriptions" general tab it has an order for the October box.   Under the cost tab it just says (paid) instead of the total I paid for the gift subscription October box.  The Gift Sub box one gives the actual dollar amount.  I can't tell if it lists the Gift Sub box under both tabs or what.

ANYWAY.... How the freak can I tell if I'm getting a referral box for October or if I have to wait until November?  They just send them whenever they like, there's no button or link for you to redeem once you reach the right referrals?     I was SO BUMMED when I saw the October box had sold out so I am really hoping my referral freebie is for this month!  Somebody give me some exciting news  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> QUESTION for those who have gotten referral boxes before!    OR for those who have ordered Gift Subscriptions....
> 
> ...


 I just sent them an email to make sure i am getting an oct. box for a referral and they answered right away.  just email them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliMo (Oct 17, 2012)

I didn't buy any gift subscriptions but I do have a free referral box for October (I emailed PopSugar to ask what month it would apply to). Mine says the same as yours under subscription. It has "paid" for October vs. September it had "$XX.XX" (the amount I paid). My hunch is that you are getting the October through your referral. You should email popsugar and ask, they are very quick in answering questions. I hope you get good news!


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 17, 2012)

I keep emailing them with no response...ugh


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> QUESTION for those who have gotten referral boxes before!    OR for those who have ordered Gift Subscriptions....
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you wont get the reffreal box until November but I would just shoot them and email to be sure.

I used this page https://musthave.popsugar.com/contact to contact them when I had a problem and they got back to me really quick


----------



## lolitam (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks ladies, I'm taking your replies as a good sign and will just keep stalking my account.  Unless I can't handle the suspense, in which case I'll email them. 

I honestly have no idea why I don't want to email them.... maybe I don't want my hopes and dreams for a fantastic October to be crushed. 

(




  Yes, total exaggeration!)


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolitam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies, I'm taking your replies as a good sign and will just keep stalking my account.  Unless I can't handle the suspense, in which case I'll email them.
> 
> ...


 When it says (paid) that means you are getting the box free as a referral box.  I am almost certain you are getting the gift subscription you paid for, as well as, the free box you earned!


----------



## candiceelise (Oct 18, 2012)

My hunch is that there is something halloween related in the box, and that is why it is shipping out early !! Ive had the Popsugar box since July and it seems to get better each month!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 18, 2012)

mines 4.2 punds too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliMo (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine is still processing. Are the ones that have tracking being sent farther? I live pretty close but I think it would be a good idea for them to process the farther away ones first so that the boxes do not arrive completely weeks apart (also prevents us from wanting to peek and spoiling ourselves for days and days while others get it first).


----------



## JessP (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is still processing. Are the ones that have tracking being sent farther? I live pretty close but I think it would be a good idea for them to process the farther away ones first so that the boxes do not arrive completely weeks apart (also prevents us from wanting to peek and spoiling ourselves for days and days while others get it first).


 Mine also says processing and am wondering the same! I was thinking since I live in-state they'd ship mine later in efforts to have all boxes arrive around the same time.


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is still processing. Are the ones that have tracking being sent farther? I live pretty close but I think it would be a good idea for them to process the farther away ones first so that the boxes do not arrive completely weeks apart (also prevents us from wanting to peek and spoiling ourselves for days and days while others get it first).


 I live in NYC...Mine started in Watsonville yesterday, arrived in Sacramento early this morning, and now it is in transit from there... every box so far has taken exactly 7 days (including weekends) to reach me from the day it leaves the first fedex facility  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolitam (Oct 18, 2012)

My gift sub and my hopefully-coming referral box are still processing.  One is going to the east coast, one is going to Texas.  I'll update if they show up as shipping at different times.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine STILL says "processing" and no shipping email yet.  I don't know if I should be jealous, or worried!  

Shipments
Charged
Shipped On
Tracking
October Must Have Box
$30.00
10/15/2012
Processing


----------



## alliekers (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliMo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is still processing. Are the ones that have tracking being sent farther? I live pretty close but I think it would be a good idea for them to process the farther away ones first so that the boxes do not arrive completely weeks apart (also prevents us from wanting to peek and spoiling ourselves for days and days while others get it first).


 


> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine also says processing and am wondering the same! I was thinking since I live in-state they'd ship mine later in efforts to have all boxes arrive around the same time.


 Agree with both of you. I live closer too and still no notice of shipment for me. Hopefully by tomorrow we'll hear something.


----------



## Kyleyz (Oct 18, 2012)

I've been following these threads for the last couple of months! I love all the the info and codes.  Through subscribing, cancelling, and resigning up I ended up having 2 October boxes.  Oops.  Hope there are some really good things that I can use for holiday presents!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 18, 2012)

I did that too!



> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been following these threads for the last couple of months! I love all the the info and codes.  Through subscribing, cancelling, and resigning up I ended up having 2 October boxes.  Oops.  Hope there are some really good things that I can use for holiday presents!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did that too!


Oh no, I hope I don't get two October boxes, and I hope it didn't sell out from all of us unintentionally getting duplicates.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, at least their boxes are good stuff, so you can regift it or even sell the extra box or something.

That's pretty funny about the accidental dupe though!

Mine still says processing as well. =(


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 18, 2012)

Me too... I keep obsessively stalking and still "processing"... I'm in MI, come on already ;-)


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 19, 2012)

I know right?

Part of why I love watching youtube unboxings is that it makes me feel like my box is coming to me soon! If everyone else starts getting theirs, I know mine will show up soonish afterwards, so it's not as bad of a wait than if there's just nothing at all about it.


----------



## preshuzsmile (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi!! I am new here, and I have been wanting to subscribe to this box, but can't due to the amount... Is there any way you guys can share some promo codes? Thanks!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *preshuzsmile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!! I am new here, and I have been wanting to subscribe to this box, but can't due to the amount... Is there any way you guys can share some promo codes? Thanks!


I think the most recent one is a page or so back.


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 19, 2012)

Hmmmmm.... so both my boxes are coming to the same place in New York, but one is currently in Reno, NV, and one is in Sacramento.....


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been following these threads for the last couple of months! I love all the the info and codes.  Through subscribing, cancelling, and resigning up I ended up having 2 October boxes.  Oops.  Hope there are some really good things that I can use for holiday presents!


 I wound up with 2 September boxes - I'd used code to get $5 off and then the 50% off code came out and I could not help myself, I ordered another with that .... I'm so glad I did!  The 2nd scarf is going to be a Christmas gift to my best friend and the hair ties will go with the gift I give my cousin.  I'm going to send one of the Pop-Up pantry meals to my dad &amp; brother "just because" but it will be a nice treat for them, the make up set will be a fun gift to add to my sister's stuff for Christmas, and I can use the 2nd set up movie tickets to take her &amp; her friend with me.  I'm debating about getting in on a 2nd November box just for the gifting potential!


----------



## lolitam (Oct 19, 2012)

I said I'd update about my gift sub and my referral box ship dates -

My gift sub was notified a few days ago and the tracking info was just now posted.  It went out yesterday. 

I checked a few moments ago and my referral box still only said processing, but literally 5 minutes later I received an email that it had shipped.  The tracking info says it is anticipated to ship today.

SHORT VERSION - gift sub shipped at least a day earlier than referral box

(now I'll have to try and avoid the spoilers to see if that makes a difference.  I am such a sucker for the spoilers, I always click!)


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yay!!!  I just got my email with tracking.  Its a long ways from CA to MI but its on its way....  I can't wait to start seeing the boxes!!!


----------



## Eleda (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mines 4.2 punds too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here! Just got my shipping notice. Thumbs up, Popsugar! (very very impatiently waiting, hope to be spoiler free when it gets here)


----------



## Kyleyz (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm in MI too! Race ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 19, 2012)

Sigh mine still says processing if it doesn't ship today or tomorrow I don't think I'll get it before I leave for my trip so it will have to sit in my flat for a whole month before I can open it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in MI too! Race ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!!!  I just got my email with tracking.  Its a long ways from CA to MI but its on its way....  I can't wait to start seeing the boxes!!!


 What part of MI are you ladies from? I'm originally from there (Kalamazoo-area)!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What part of MI are you ladies from? I'm originally from there (Kalamazoo-area)!





> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in MI too! Race ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh its on...LOL!! 

Hi Jess,  SF is amazing, I dont blame you for leaving MI.    I'm from the Metro Detroit area- Bloomfield to be exact


----------



## wishinstar777 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been following these threads for the last couple of months! I love all the the info and codes.  Through subscribing, cancelling, and resigning up I ended up having 2 October boxes.  Oops.  Hope there are some really good things that I can use for holiday presents!


You should totally sell the extra box. Depending on what's in it, I may be interested!


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 19, 2012)

Still no spoilers? I'm dying over here PopSugar!


----------



## Val Erler (Oct 19, 2012)

^^^i agree, atleast a hint at something, this is worse than waiting on my birthday!


----------



## Kyleyz (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What part of MI are you ladies from? I'm originally from there (Kalamazoo-area)!


I am in Grand Rapids.


----------



## Kyleyz (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You should totally sell the extra box. Depending on what's in it, I may be interested!


I will keep that in mind!


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 19, 2012)

Received my shipping notice, I'm in Oregon and my box is scheduled to be here by the 22nd!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I will keep that in mind!


Thanks!!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my shipping notice, I'm in Oregon and my box is scheduled to be here by the 22nd!


I'm in Oregon too. I haven't gotten a shipping notice, yet. I'm watching my account page like a hawk.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm so jelly of you ladies who got your shipping notices already fingers crossed Cali is next!


----------



## alliekers (Oct 19, 2012)

Just saw on Popsugar's site that November's Must Have Box is now sold out. These sure are going quickly. Better go reserve December before that goes too!


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 19, 2012)

I got my shipping email earlier today ... I just tracked it and it shipped from Watsonville yesterday, and left Reno today!  I think last time it took about 3 days to get to Memphis and then I got it a day or two later in Arkansas.

I can't wait!  Last month was so hard avoiding the spoilers ...  it will be really cool if we all get ours around the same time. By the time I got the September box, everyone else's excitement had died down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw on Popsugar's site that November's Must Have Box is now sold out. These sure are going quickly. Better go reserve December before that goes too!


 Dang! I was going to get a 2nd box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 Guess I will just apply that toward December.


----------



## kloudes (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw on Popsugar's site that November's Must Have Box is now sold out. These sure are going quickly. Better go reserve December before that goes too!


 This is getting a little sad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I was surprised when October ran out, but thought I'd have time to get the November box.  I never thought it would sell out this early.  I'm not taking my chances this time, I opted in for the December box.  So much for waiting for a new coupon code...


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 19, 2012)

Dang! Thank god I got the 3 months thing!



> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw on Popsugar's site that November's Must Have Box is now sold out. These sure are going quickly. Better go reserve December before that goes too!


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok so I have stayed away from looking at other boxes since I felt like I have to many (BB x2, My Glam, Lookbag, Sample Society, QVC Test Tube)! However, since I cancelled Glossybox and Lookbag and have skipped the test tube the past two months I finally ventured over to Popsugar. The September box they had on there site was great and I LOVED the scarf that was in it! Just looking to see how you guys feel about it! Is it worth the expense price tag? Thank!


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 19, 2012)

It's so worth it Heather. Even when the things they've sent aren't for me, I always find a use for them. I've gotten quite a few christmas gifts from the boxes I've gotten so far. They've also introduced new brands, which is why I sign up for these boxes in the first place.


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 19, 2012)

How's the test tube? worth it? and you can skip it?


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 19, 2012)

Heather as of now I'm going to say its sooooooo worth it. I'm a beauty box junky and this is my fav box. I've decided that I needed to cut down on my addiction and when all is said and done this was my #1 box.


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh wow, thanks yall! I think I am going to have to get in on the December box! The Test tube is ok! If you like skin care it is great, but I like a variety of all items: not one make up, one hair and 7 skin care items! You can skip it and I am glad you can because I do it a lot! I've actually only  bought the first box and I've skipped the rest since then. I cannot wait to see what you ladies get this month! I'm sure I will be beyond jealous! Since I cancelled Glossybox which is $21 and I resubbed to lookbag once they restarted but since they are 12.95, I'm cancelling it, then I think I can justify the price tag!


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 19, 2012)

how much is test tube?


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how much is test tube?


I ordered yesterday and it was just under $40. The amount of product in it makes it a great deal. I couldn't resist since it ends up being about the same as BB when you average it out, but it has items I know I can use in large enough sizes to test them out. There is a discussion about what's in the regular and QVC tube around here somewhere.


----------



## lolitam (Oct 19, 2012)

If you can get some friends to sign up using your referral link, you may be able to snag a month before December's box!


----------



## lolitam (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is getting a little sad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I was surprised when October ran out, but thought I'd have time to get the November box.  I never thought it would sell out this early.  I'm not taking my chances this time, I opted in for the December box.  So much for waiting for a new coupon code...


Woops, my above reply was meant for you kloudes.

I am so excited to find out if there is anything dressy-uppy Halloweenie related.   Hair wands or hair chalk would be fun (for me AND my children!)   Candy is never a bad thing.   Hmmm....  this is going to be a long wait ;P


----------



## JessP (Oct 19, 2012)

I so wish someone would receive their box already! I don't even have shipping yet and am dying to know what's inside! I tried looking at Popsugar's Facebook wall to see posts by others, but the little box wasn't there (at least for me) when I checked.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I so wish someone would receive their box already! I don't even have shipping yet and am dying to know what's inside! I tried looking at Popsugar's Facebook wall to see posts by others, but the little box wasn't there (at least for me) when I checked.


I was fine until they started shipping and now I can't wait to see what is in it! 

I had the same thing happen to me on facebook, I'm guessing it's disabled from people even posting on their wall?


----------



## JessP (Oct 19, 2012)

> I was fine until they started shipping and now I can't wait to see what is in it!Â  I had the same thing happen to me on facebook, I'm guessing it's disabled from people even posting on their wall?


 It certainly looks that way. They're keeping a firm lock on any kind of spoilers - maybe because box contents is so good? *thinking of all the possibilities..*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't think PopSugar has ever allowed people to post on their wall.


----------



## JessP (Oct 19, 2012)

> I don't think PopSugar has ever allowed people to post on their wall.


 Ohh I guess I didn't pay attention before. I'm really trying to scrounge for spoilers over here lol.


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm not even getting a box and I am excited to see what you guys get!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 20, 2012)

Hola! I'm in Grand Rapids too, more specifically in Standale/Walker! What part are you from?

Anyway, I've been eyeing Popsugar for a while, and since I'm going to cancel my BB, NBTT and probably even Beauty Fix I will most likely end up subscribing to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'll be joining you ladies quite soon!



> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in Grand Rapids.


----------



## lindz0722 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm also anxiously awaiting the October shipment!! September was my first box from Popsugar, and I told myself I wasn't going to peek at any spoilers, but of course I did. It was still fun to see what I got, but this month I'm going to try REALLY hard not to look! (Of course if one of you ladies accidentally posts something as a spoiler I'll probably be very excited.)

I'm in DC so shipping cross-country. Status updated to being in Nashville, TN yesterday -- so it should hopefully be here early next week!


----------



## JessP (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I just want my shipping email and tracking number already..!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a  long wait until November


----------



## JNiccolai (Oct 20, 2012)

crap i can't believe no one got their box yet!  LOL


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 20, 2012)

Mine has made it all the way to Sacramento, CA, and I live in Ohio.  I'm guessing I won't be the first to get mine.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 20, 2012)

Ugh I'm going to Sacramento tomorrow to see my bf's parents maybe I should break into the post office and get all our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol Kidding!


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't wanna wait haha it's killing me if no one gets it today we have to wait till Monday breaking my little heart


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 20, 2012)

mine left sacramento on the 18th and hasnt updated since


----------



## tanyamib (Oct 20, 2012)

Mine still in processing mode! :'(


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 20, 2012)

Me too. I'm estimating that I'll get mine by Oct.24-26



> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine left sacramento on the 18th and hasnt updated since


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 20, 2012)

I am kind of glad no one got theirs yet!  Mine came so late last month and once I saw what was inside, I wanted that box in my hot little hands like 5 minutes ago.  And then it took over a week to actually get to me! So at least once the first person gets theirs, the wait won't be SO LONG.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm dying to know what is in them!

It says that Novemeber sold out as well.

In a way, I'm glad that they at least have a limited number of boxes and aren't just taking on tons of subscriptions and then giving up crappy boxes or something like how some of the others have done when they were growing.

I prefer a company to limit things instead of just accepting everyone just because they want the money.

Just glad I signed up for the 3 months at a time sub!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm dying to know what is in them!
> 
> ...


Me too! But this also makes me a little nervous. I guess next month, I can buy another three month or more? I'm supposed to have paid through December. Hopefully that will be early enough that I won't miss one. Mine still says processing too.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 21, 2012)

As soon as you said that I rushed to subscribe, don't want to miss the December box too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm dying to know what is in them!
> 
> ...


----------



## AShips (Oct 21, 2012)

I live in Wisconsin and as of this morning (1:41am), it had made it to Wisconsin, but an hour away from where I live! Here's hoping I get it tomorrow! Or ... Tuesday?


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 21, 2012)

Mine still hasn't even been shipped so it says I'm a little nervous I had it sent to my parents house while I'm here on vacation I hope it doesn't get here when I leave because it ships later my sister would have an early Xmas gift haha I'd be so sad! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Eleda (Oct 21, 2012)

Mine is updated and it made it from Reno to 30 min from me! May be tomorrow or Tuesday? How cool is that we have no spoilers yet??


----------



## bloo (Oct 21, 2012)

I love in VT and no activity since the 17th where it said it was still in CA. Dying to know what's inside


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 21, 2012)

Same here. I'm hoping it will update tomorrow and be on the east coast.



> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love in VT and no activity since the 17th where it said it was still in CA. Dying to know what's inside


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 21, 2012)

Mine is still processing is it because I live in the east coast?


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine is still processing is it because I live in the east coast?


 I don't think so. I'm in California and mine STILL says processing as well. It's making me nervous that somehow I didn't get in on the October one or something. But mine typically ship out later in the month.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As soon as you said that I rushed to subscribe, don't want to miss the December box too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay! Ya, I don't blame you. I'm signed up for the 3 month plan, but I am curious how it works if you're already singed up, if it keeps slots for those who are already on the monthly plans? I mean, they must have to keep track of how many users are already signed up, and then only sell boxes beyond that number, because otherwise it wouldn't be fair at all.


----------



## JessP (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think so. I'm in California and mine STILL says processing as well. It's making me nervous that somehow I didn't get in on the October one or something. But mine typically ship out later in the month.


 Same for me - getting super impatient but only because I'm so excited!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 21, 2012)

I live on the east coast too - i got a shipping # last wednesday



> Originally Posted by *Christy327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is still processing is it because I live in the east coast?


----------



## poissonvisage (Oct 22, 2012)

So if I subscribed for a recurring subscription I can't get the November box anymore? Because it says it's sold out but I thought like with BB they would just rebill me every month and I'd automatically get one...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poissonvisage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So if I subscribed for a recurring subscription I can't get the November box anymore? Because it says it's sold out but I thought like with BB they would just rebill me every month and I'd automatically get one...


 I'm pretty sure each level of subscription is recurring. So you would be included in next month's box at $35, they would account for any subscriptions that are currently active I would think.


----------



## poissonvisage (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure each level of subscription is recurring. So you would be included in next month's box at $35, they would account for any subscriptions that are currently active I would think.


 Oh okay, thanks!! I was scared there for a second. I loved what was in Sept's box, so I ordered October's, but mine just shipped from CA and I live in IL. So I'll have to wait awhile!


----------



## meaganS (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone interested buying/trading? I want to get rid of the movie tickets and book from last month's box.


----------



## indycarla (Oct 22, 2012)

If you (or anyone else) ends up with duplicates, I would happily purchase one from you!  I thought I would be clever and cancel my subscription in order to renew it with a coupon code to save $$$, but it sold out in the meantime, so I won't get an October box!!!!


----------



## casey anne (Oct 22, 2012)

So who's box is "out for delivery"???  I missed signing up for October but am DYING to hear and see what you all are getting!!


----------



## socc3rmom (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hola! I'm in Grand Rapids too, more specifically in Standale/Walker! What part are you from?
> 
> Anyway, I've been eyeing Popsugar for a while, and since I'm going to cancel my BB, NBTT and probably even Beauty Fix I will most likely end up subscribing to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'll be joining you ladies quite soon!


 I'm in Grand Rapids......Standale/Walker area too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My box shows in Nevada....I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine hasn't updated since Oct. 17th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine has been stuck in Reno since the 19th and its the 22nd already... Come On!!! 

Someone has to get theres today, I'm so excited to see spoilers. YAY!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm guessing I will get my box Thursday based on previous months, so I'm goin to have to stop looking at this thread soon to keep it a Surprise.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine is 45 minutes from me. I'll get it today or tomorrow depending on how the post office handles it.


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 22, 2012)

> Mine has been stuck in Reno since the 19th and its the 22nd already... Come On!!!Â  Someone has to get theres today, I'm so excited to see spoilers.Â YAY!!!


 Me too! Mine is "in transit" from Reno, I hope the next time it updates, it'll be in ny! Or,even better, at my house! This is my first box, I'm avoiding spoilers!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 22, 2012)

Still no shipping notice here in SF the suspense is killing me!


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 22, 2012)

I am in SF, never got a tracking number and am dying over here!! According to my profile mine shipped 10/15!!!


----------



## sheilarlz (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine hasn't updated since October 18!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Oct 22, 2012)

That is so awesome, seeing that everyone here is mostly on the West coast I never thought I'd run into my neighbors haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *socc3rmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Grand Rapids......Standale/Walker area too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My box shows in Nevada....I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## AliMo (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping notice here in SF the suspense is killing me!





> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in SF, never got a tracking number and am dying over here!! According to my profile mine shipped 10/15!!!


 Same for me (Bay Area). I'm still processing. Now that we finally have our somewhat autumn weather, I can finally wear that scarf from September (tried to wear it earlier and then realized it was a heat wave) !


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 22, 2012)

How does the box usually ship? This is my first one. Does it ship USPS, or UPS? I've emailed customer service twice asking for a tracking number but I haven't gotten a response!!


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 22, 2012)

Someone got the box already, looks pretty good.

OPI Pink of Hearts Duo
J.K Rowling--The Casual Vacancy
Red flower Indian Jasmine candle w petals

Clear scalp shampoo and conditioner--3 fl oz!!!
Exersocks!!
Gummy Bears and popcorn!!

Not sure what the heck the second to last product is, but excited about the rest.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 22, 2012)

I want to say it ships fedex- it may when it gets closer then get delivererd by usps. 

To check your tracking log into your pop sugar must have account.  You should be able to view your order and it should give you your tracking info.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does the box usually ship? This is my first one. Does it ship USPS, or UPS? I've emailed customer service twice asking for a tracking number but I haven't gotten a response!!


It does ship Fedex, but mine is delivered by USPS. Usually it's delivered the day after Fedex drops it there.


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to say it ships fedex- it may when it gets closer then get delivererd by usps.
> 
> To check your tracking log into your pop sugar must have account.  You should be able to view your order and it should give you your tracking info.


 My account says my box shipped 10/15 and it still says processing. I never got my tracking number! I'm in California too!!


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to say it ships fedex- it may when it gets closer then get delivererd by usps.
> 
> To check your tracking log into your pop sugar must have account.  You should be able to view your order and it should give you your tracking info.


 My account says my box shipped 10/15 and it still says processing. I never got my tracking number! I'm in California too!!


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to say it ships fedex- it may when it gets closer then get delivererd by usps.
> 
> To check your tracking log into your pop sugar must have account.  You should be able to view your order and it should give you your tracking info.


 My account says my box shipped 10/15 and it still says processing. I never got my tracking number! I'm in California too!!


----------



## AliMo (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does the box usually ship? This is my first one. Does it ship USPS, or UPS? I've emailed customer service twice asking for a tracking number but I haven't gotten a response!!


 They ship SmartPost Fedex. Meaning it starts out as Fedex and then can transfer to USPS for delivery (goes to a local post office and then they bring it with your daily mail). It also means it will go crazy routes like to out of the way cities because they go to major hubs that have deemed cheap/economical routes.

uh oh, boxes arriving means I have to be cautious about what I read so I don't get spoiled. I was admittedly half spoiled in September because some of the spoilers were not hidden but I tried to pretend I didn't see them.


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone got the box already, looks pretty good.
> 
> ...


 why did I look??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already have some of the items in the box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone got the box already, looks pretty good.


 Where did you find that info?? Blogger, Youtube, Twitter, Fb??


----------



## Eleda (Oct 22, 2012)

No box today...at least I got my goop birchbox and a box from conde nast with mary kay samples, which I had no idea were coming and what would be inside, so I was spoiler free at least for that, lol.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone got the box already, looks pretty good.
> 
> ...


 ehh i'm not  as thrilled last month but it's but NOT a bad box!


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you find that info?? Blogger, Youtube, Twitter, Fb??


Facebook swap group. No pic, just info.


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 22, 2012)

VERY Exciting!! Can't wait to SEE Pics.

Thanks for reminding me about people not wanting to be spoiled.  OOOPS


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> VERY Exciting!!  I just finished the WallFlower book last night- and I was wondering about the .  The candle sounds pretty amazing.  Now I want to see pics.


 you may want to use spoiler alerts for those not wanting to see whats in the box... but im not one of those people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hah


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Facebook swap group. No pic, just info.


 Ohh okay ty I was searching all over too see if anyone else got one no signs yet!


----------



## RainbowClouds (Oct 22, 2012)

I am waiting to see what y'all get this month too. I signed up too late and won't get a box until november.But from what I have seen of the past boxes I am really going to like this box.


----------



## Jasmin R Wilson (Oct 22, 2012)

Meagan.....I am interested in the Items from September...What are you looking for???


----------



## Jasmin R Wilson (Oct 22, 2012)

Meagan.....I am interested in the Items from September...What are you looking for???


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 22, 2012)

Had anybody here tried to contact Popsugar?

I emailed them last week ad haven't gotten a response yet.

Maybe someone here could help me.

I have a recurring monthly membership with Popsugar and I signed up last month with the three months for $60 promo.

I was checking my PS account and I do not know if I will be receiving two boxes each month until December.

Here is what I see in my acct:





But I was charged $65+ for the 3months sub (one time charge) and another $38.06 last October 16 (monthtly)

Help please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had anybody here tried to contact Popsugar?
> 
> ...


 I emailed them twice in the last week an a half and no response.... guessing they're just really backed up


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had anybody here tried to contact Popsugar?
> 
> ...


 Usually Pop sugar is really great at getting back to you.  Honestly I really don't know.  I know you we're charged for the $60 for the 3 month promo- did you also get a charge for Octobers box??  Look on your credit card, I would say its safe to say you'll only get 1 box a month if you weren't charged again.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 22, 2012)

I would also trade my movie tickets for something. May be someone does not want their Tatcha papers? Let me know. Thank you.


----------



## JessP (Oct 22, 2012)

> Someone got the box already, looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Not sure what the heck the second to last product is, but excited about the rest. Shut the front door! Super excited! Totally have been wanting a few of these items, especially the second one!


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a picture, it's not great. Box isn't bad, I'll use everything in here. My box was delivered straight to my door instead of through the PO this time. Not sure if it's because I was on the waiting list for Oct or not.


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Usually Pop sugar is really great at getting back to you.  Honestly I really don't know.  I know you we're charged for the $60 for the 3 month promo- did you also get a charge for Octobers box??  Look on your credit card, I would say its safe to say you'll only get 1 box a month if you weren't charged again.


Yup. I edited my previous post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have two charges:





But I was charged $65+ for the 3months sub last September 30 (one time charge) and another $38.06 last October 16 (monthtly).

It is kinda frustrating that they cannot be reached via phone. Tried to call the phone number in my bill but no one answers the phone.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a picture, it's not great. Box isn't bad, I'll use everything in here. My box was delivered straight to my door instead of through the PO this time. Not sure if it's because I was on the waiting list for Oct or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 22, 2012)

OPI Pink of Hearts Duo  $17

J.K Rowling--The Casual Vacancy $20.89

Red flower Indian Jasmine candle w petals $38

Clear scalp shampoo and conditioner--3 fl oz $3.98

Exersocks $9.99

Gummy Bears and popcorn ?
Decent value. $89.86 for the things I could find. While it's better than the purchasing power I would have on those items alone, it's a bit disappointing. It's hard to top an $80 scarf, free dinner and movie.

Where's the bag part that they've always included? I know they changed their name, but they never stoped throwing on in. I like it, they were always cute.  I hope they're gearing up for Novembers box since it's the only one before christmas for a lot of us.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OPI Pink of Hearts Duo  $17
> ...


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm excited about the book, the nail polish, the candle and the socks. Its not mind blowing like the September box but still quite good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a picture, it's not great. Box isn't bad, I'll use everything in here. My box was delivered straight to my door instead of through the PO this time. Not sure if it's because I was on the waiting list for Oct or not.


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 22, 2012)

Womp womp..... what a let down after last month!!


----------



## Kyleyz (Oct 22, 2012)

Must resist the urge to peek!  Is Reno the black hole of Fedex? Neither of my boxes have moved out of In Transit to Reno since the 19th!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 22, 2012)

I dunno, I'm still excited! I think for me, after the glut of Beauty Boxes I've had for the past year, it's nice to get something else for a change


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I personally think this box looks great! And the dinners didn't get very good reviews and I hate going to the movies, so...I probably would have enjoyed this box more! The scarf and benefit were awesome, but everything in this one looks great to me, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganS (Oct 22, 2012)

Ugh! Sounds like I would be willing to trade nearly the entire contents of the box.


----------



## lechatonrose (Oct 22, 2012)

I loved the popup pantry. It didn't look pretty when I plated it, but that's probably my fault. If you get a chance to use the coupon, you should definitely give it a shot!


----------



## Jasmin R Wilson (Oct 22, 2012)

when you signed up for the promo..did you get the code and then go to their website to redeem it???


----------



## Jasmin R Wilson (Oct 22, 2012)

My tracking code says the it left Nashville on the 20th..


----------



## Jasmin R Wilson (Oct 22, 2012)

I have some lotions that are Lavender...quite a few,actually..would you be interested in them..in exchange for the Movie Tickets?


----------



## kloudes (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved the popup pantry. It didn't look pretty when I plated it, but that's probably my fault. If you get a chance to use the coupon, you should definitely give it a shot!


 Ooh, I haven't had a chance to order mine yet.  Was there a way to use the coupon we got without having to buy a second meal that month?


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 22, 2012)

I think the box is pretty good! But I understand, it is hard to beat that scarf! I loved it, wish I would have gotten the September box!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 22, 2012)

Not gonna lie I'm kinda sad I don't even have a tracking number yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sheilarlz (Oct 22, 2012)

I still have my movie tickets. Willing to trade them for something else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sheilarlz (Oct 22, 2012)

I still have my movie tickets. Willing to trade them for something else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanyamib (Oct 22, 2012)

same here with no tracking yet...


----------



## ellyb85 (Oct 22, 2012)

I used exactly one of the oil absorbing papers and would love to see the movie again if you are interested message me please!


----------



## ellyb85 (Oct 22, 2012)

I used exactly one paper and would love to see the movie again if you are interested message me please!


----------



## musthave (Oct 22, 2012)

I live in Texas... Still no tracking "/


----------



## musthave (Oct 22, 2012)

I live in Texas... Still no tracking "/


----------



## sheilarlz (Oct 22, 2012)

> Ooh, I haven't had a chance to order mine yet. Â Was there a way to use the coupon we got without having to buy a second meal that month?


 What meal did you try? I had the BBQ pork shanks with the spoon cornbread and peach crisp. Ohh yeah, and salmon cakes. I liked the salmon cakes and cornbread. Didn't care too much for rest.


----------



## Freezymama (Oct 22, 2012)

Bummer! Not happy with this box. Aug/Sept were much better with more things I would use :/ no wonder they kept it a secret!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where's the bag part that they've always included? I know they changed their name, but they never stoped throwing on in. I like it, they were always cute.  I hope they're gearing up for Novembers box since it's the only one before christmas for a lot of us.
> I think they weened us off the bags. I notice there are no Popsugar branded items this time, either. Bummer. I am a nerd, and I liked them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine has been stuck in Reno since the 19th and its the 22nd already... Come On!!!
> 
> Someone has to get theres today, I'm so excited to see spoilers. YAY!!!


 Mine kept showing the 19th and Reno as the last update ... and then today showed the 20th somewhere in TX.  Last month went from Reno to Memphis then to me ...  I hope this month doesn't go from TX to Memphis then back here to AR!

Also when it looks "stuck" ... for me at least, it usually shows Reno for a few days until it is scanned again - usually 2-3 days later in Memphis. When it travels by ground, it doesn't scan/update again until it gets to a transfer station.  But the scan from the 20th not showing up until today is really confusing me.  But, I deal with FedEx for work a LOT and their tracking system does a lot of goofy stuff!!

Here's hoping our boxes show up SOON!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm guessing I will get my box Thursday based on previous months, so I'm goin to have to stop looking at this thread soon to keep it a Surprise.


 Ditto ...  I'm probably going to regret even scrolling past your post.  I really want to be surprised!


----------



## tanyamib (Oct 23, 2012)

It's not a bad box at all. though definitely cannot compete with September's. I'm still excited to get my hands on them but my order is still processing! =(


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 23, 2012)

Apparently anything that's still in process is still being packed in the warehouse and should ship "in the next couple of days" that's what they emailed me yesterday.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently anything that's still in process is still being packed in the warehouse and should ship "in the next couple of days" that's what they emailed me yesterday.


 Sigh that's really disappointing esp since people are already starting to get their boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh that's really disappointing esp since people are already starting to get their boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 And it's not like this month's box is anything to write home about. I, unfortunately, looked at the spoilers. So that's just my opinion.


----------



## JessP (Oct 23, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Apparently anything that's still in process is still being packed in the warehouse and should ship "in the next couple of days" that's what they emailed me yesterday.
Thanks for letting us know! Now at least we have some firm, albeit annoying, information about our "processing" boxes.



> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh that's really disappointing esp since people are already starting to get their boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ugh, totally agree.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 23, 2012)

I wonder what happened that they didn't get them all sent out at the same time.  They clearly want it to be a surprise and keep a close lid on it so that there are no spoilers.  I even think their shipping was good this month as no one got it before Monday so hopefully most will get it within one work week.  (There is something about waiting through a weekend that makes the wait seem longer to me.)  When subscriptions are closed, and they know exactly how many they need... what could have happened to delay just a few?


----------



## JessP (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder what happened that they didn't get them all sent out at the same time.  They clearly want it to be a surprise and keep a close lid on it so that there are no spoilers.  I even think their shipping was good this month as no one got it before Monday so hopefully most will get it within one work week.  (There is something about waiting through a weekend that makes the wait seem longer to me.)  When subscriptions are closed, and they know exactly how many they need... what could have happened to delay just a few?


 I'm wondering the same thing.. Do you think we'll still be getting the same products?


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing.. Do you think we'll still be getting the same products?


 I asked them about the spoilers and it looks like we're getting the same stuff. I'm hoping that might changed. I even attached a photo of the spoiler for them to see that other's have their boxes. This waiting is so frustrating!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe they didn't get enough of the products in time to fill all the boxes and that's why were stuck in processing hell. I think it would be unlikely for them to change the items instead of just waiting till they have it to send out. This is just me specualating of course.

Just out of curiosity for those of us whose boxes have not shipped what # subscriber are you?? I wonder if it's a certain batch of subscribers that are being affected or if it's just random.

I'm #11525


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they didn't get enough of the products in time to fill all the boxes and that's why were stuck in processing hell. I think it would be unlikely for them to change the items instead of just waiting till they have it to send out. This is just me specualating of course.
> 
> ...


 I'm #12919


----------



## meaganola (Oct 23, 2012)

Early adopter still waiting: #2067.


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 23, 2012)

I just got another email from customer service saying they checked with the warehouse and they assured me my box would be shipping in the next couple of days. I want to know what the darn hold up is.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm thinking I might change my address to my parents house since it hasn't shipped yet I'm leaving for there on the 31st I'm afraid it wont make it to my house before I leave. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking I might change my address to my parents house since it hasn't shipped yet I'm leaving for there on the 31st I'm afraid it wont make it to my house before I leave. What do you guys think?


 If the order is already "Processing" I wouldn't risk it... I think once it begins to process it's too late to change anything


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If the order is already "Processing" I wouldn't risk it... I think once it begins to process it's too late to change anything


 Yeah that's what I'm afraid of too like they already have the shipping label printed up. Problem is I leave early morning on the 31st so after that no one will be at my place to get it unless I can bribe my land lady to grab it for me. Oh sigh I wish it would just ship I didn't expect it to take this long.


----------



## JessP (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah that's what I'm afraid of too like they already have the shipping label printed up. Problem is I leave early morning on the 31st so after that no one will be at my place to get it unless I can bribe my land lady to grab it for me. Oh sigh I wish it would just ship I didn't expect it to take this long.


 I took the risk and changed mine last week (when I first saw my box was processing) - for some reason, the last two digits of my apartment number were missing so I updated it. It's not too big of a change but wanted to try anyway!


----------



## JessP (Oct 23, 2012)

There's a pic up on Instagram, yay! I used the #popsugar hashtag.

ETA here's the link: http://instagram.com/p/RIVMdZPPAN/


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking I might change my address to my parents house since it hasn't shipped yet I'm leaving for there on the 31st I'm afraid it wont make it to my house before I leave. What do you guys think?


 


> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took the risk and changed mine last week (when I first saw my box was processing) - for some reason, the last two digits of my apartment number were missing so I updated it. It's not too big of a change but wanted to try anyway!


 Here's what it says under their FAQ's:

You can make changes to your billing and shipping information on your Account Page underneath your membership status. Please complete changes no later than 15 days before the end of the month. If you haven't made address changes by the deadline, then there is a risk that your Must Have box may go to the previous address we had on file for you. Please refer to our Terms of Use for more information.

...Looks like you're too late - maybe worth a shot anyway though!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine made it to NJ today..I'm guessing 2 more days until it's at my house~


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Darn! I didn't even look at that thanks for letting me know. Well I guess I'm really SOL if it doesn't get here before I leave haha.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm actually kind of glad I missed out on this month's box. Not that it's a bad box, but I already have lots of candles, 3 full-sized sets of Clear S+C  from various other sampling programs, and I heard this particular book is vulgar which is something I'm pretty conscious about.



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a pic up on Instagram, yay! I used the #popsugar hashtag.
> 
> ETA here's the link: http://instagram.com/p/RIVMdZPPAN/


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 23, 2012)

So, I emailed PopSugar last week about getting a duplicate October box from my referrals, instead of a free November, here is what they said back..... please tell me if this makes ANY sense to any of you....

This is what I sent them:

Hi there! I'm looking at my account and I'm a little confused... I
cancelled my subscription after September, but then decided to re-subscribe
October 1st and paid for my October box then. Since then I got 2 referrals
and earned a free box, but from the looks of my account I think I may be
being sent 2 October boxes?? I'd really only like 1, and for my free box to
be November! Is there anything that can be done at this point??

And here is what I got back (a week later):

Hey Kerry,
We're thrilled you're enjoying your POPSUGAR Must Have subscription! Per our FAQs, each 3-month, 6-month, and 12-month subscription auto-renews after the allotted months to a monthly subscription. Since you canceled your 3-month subscription and created a new monthly subscription, the system used your free box automatically for October. Unfortunately both of your October boxes have been shipped already so we cannot alter your order. So sorry for the confusion! However, the POPSUGAR Must Have Boxes make for excellent gifts!
We hope you love your October boxes!
POPSUGAR Support

First of all, I never had a 3 month subscription, I have been month-to-month since July... Second of all, I cancelled my sub on September 27th, re-subscribed (and paid for the October box) on October 1st, and got 2 referrals on October 10th, thus earning my free box.... Third, I sent the original email before the boxes had shipped, they just took forever to get back to me! Is it just me, or do I deserve a free November box still.......


----------



## OiiO (Oct 23, 2012)

That doesn't make any sense at all...


----------



## mstlcmn (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Darn! I didn't even look at that thanks for letting me know. Well I guess I'm really SOL if it doesn't get here before I leave haha.


 Maybe you could ask the post office to hold it for you?


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I emailed PopSugar last week about getting a duplicate October box from my referrals, instead of a free November, here is what they said back..... please tell me if this makes ANY sense to any of you....
> 
> ...


I think if I were you I would call them and make someone talk to you on the phone. I would also offer to ship one of the boxes back unopened, and I would ask for a supervisor, if they are being in-cooperative. Because, how were you supposed to know to tell them you don't want duplicate boxes, when you didn't find out you were getting them before they shipped? I mean, they should really assume that people don't want duplicate boxes, unless someone explicitly tells them otherwise.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you could ask the post office to hold it for you?


 I thought about that but I think it's coming via fed ex isn't it?


----------



## mstlcmn (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought about that but I think it's coming via fed ex isn't it?


 Yes but I believe it is FedEx Smartpost where it eventually comes through the post office


----------



## musthave (Oct 23, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice!! It says it's 5.8 lbs... I thought they were all 4.2 lbs this month?


----------



## JessP (Oct 23, 2012)

> Just got my shipping notice!! It says it's 5.8 lbs... I thought they were all 4.2 lbs this month?


 Same for me on both counts!


----------



## musthave (Oct 23, 2012)

Kinda crazy, but I'm not complaining! Now I REALLY can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## AliMo (Oct 23, 2012)

Still processing. Part of me wants to stop reading the forums to prevent being spoiled so that at least its a surprise if the box isn't that good but who am I kidding? I totally will keep checking and reading.


----------



## liziam (Oct 23, 2012)

A few spoiler pics if you are interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 23, 2012)

That is so odd that they are different weights.  I have to say, I think they'd be very stupid to send out two different boxes!  Imagine the uproar if one box was "better" than the other.

ETA: I just looked at mine and it says 4.5lbs.  Who knows about this?


----------



## alliekers (Oct 23, 2012)

Just got confirmation of shipment and mine is also 5.8 lbs.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe they are giving u guys something extra for the delay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *alliekers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got confirmation of shipment and mine is also 5.8 lbs.


----------



## musthave (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe a puppy! Lol


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 23, 2012)

I will have to look into that postal hold! 

Still no shipping notice for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They must know I'm crying about it haha


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine made it to NJ today..I'm guessing 2 more days until it's at my house~


 Mine is going all around me ... maybe tomorrow it will actually make it into Arkansas

 
Oct 23, 2012 8:30 PM  
SOUTHAVEN, MS
Oct 22, 2012 9:02 PM
MEMPHIS, TN
 
Oct 20, 2012 8:52 PM
HUTCHINS, TX
 
Oct 19, 2012 9:11 AM
RENO, NV
 
Oct 19, 2012 6:37 AM
SACRAMENTO, CA


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *musthave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my shipping notice!! It says it's 5.8 lbs... I thought they were all 4.2 lbs this month?


 Mine shows 4.5lbs .... you'll have to tell us what you get so we can compare!  LOL


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *liziam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A few spoiler pics if you are interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh thank you for sharing the photos!

I'm excited for the box, but from the reviews that book sound like it's terrible! I'll probably just end up donating it to the library for their book sale or something.

The socks are alright, but I do like those kind for bumming around the house in.

Super excited about the nail polish, the gummy bears and the candle and the shampoo/conditioner! I've been really wanting to try those shampoo/condioners out and haven't gotten a chance to buy them yet.


----------



## farrah3 (Oct 24, 2012)

If you have a FedEx Tracking number you can usually call Fedex &amp; re-route it.


----------



## meaganS (Oct 24, 2012)

Seriously? $35 for a book, shampoo/conditioner, candy, candle, and nail polish? Is it just me or does anyone else think that we are CLEARLY being taken advantage of? Thank goodness I got this box 50% off- I couldn't imagine having to pay full price for it. But it definitely does not feel like it's valued at over $100. Once my 3 month subscription ends, I am definitely not renewing.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously? $35 for a book, shampoo/conditioner, candy, candle, and nail polish? Is it just me or does anyone else think that we are CLEARLY being taken advantage of? Thank goodness I got this box 50% off- I couldn't imagine having to pay full price for it. But it definitely does not feel like it's valued at over $100. Once my 3 month subscription ends, I am definitely not renewing.


 For me, I would not pay $35 for this, just because I'm not that into OPI and I wasn't planning on reading that book because I'm so busy with my Graduate school work.  I just bought a lot of candles - but can always use another. I wish they didn't put all the good stuff in the Sept. box and kind of divided it among all the Fall boxes.  This was a referral box for me -  but now I know I'm not resubbing.


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously? $35 for a book, shampoo/conditioner, candy, candle, and nail polish? Is it just me or does anyone else think that we are CLEARLY being taken advantage of? Thank goodness I got this box 50% off- I couldn't imagine having to pay full price for it. But it definitely does not feel like it's valued at over $100. Once my 3 month subscription ends, I am definitely not renewing.


 I agree completely - also, I already bought the book when it first came out... and it's really not very good at all. Including an expensive, heavy hard copy book seems ridiculous to me... I would have much rather gotten a gift certificate to the Kindle store or something so we could choose our own! (even if you don't have a Kindle, there are free apps for it on everything)

As for the rest...

Candle - seems nice. Flower petals are pretty cool

Nail Polish - I like that it's pink for breast cancer (I really hope that means PopSugar donated, and didn't get them as some sort of marketing deal..) but I don't really wear nail polish so too bad for me!

Shampoo/Conditioner - I don't consider sample sizes of anything in the box to really count, considering one of the main selling points is "full size products," so I can't get excited about these.

Socks - Seriously??

Pirates Booty - Acceptable.

Gummy Bears - SERIOUSLY?? Haven't tried them yet, but come on. Gummy Bears?? These better be some seriously gourmet, organic, melt in your mouth gummy bears. Looks more like Haribo brand. 

I'll probably (definitely) continue my subscription, because I'm a sucker, but still..... not happy with this box at all.


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 24, 2012)

Are there any discounts floating around?  I've just seen the $5 off and it isn't that great of one to make me want to sign up.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 24, 2012)

That's the one I ended up using because there were no better ones. 

I kind of rushed though because I didn't want to miss out on December box too, since November is already sold out.



> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there any discounts floating around?  I've just seen the $5 off and it isn't that great of one to make me want to sign up.


----------



## LuLu6781 (Oct 24, 2012)

I just received my first box, and I'm not completely disappointed, but it's definitely a downgrade from September's box that I missed out on! I guess it's just going to be hit or miss each month?!


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 24, 2012)

My box has been in processing since 10/15 and STILL NO TRACKING INFO!! I want to know what the freaking hold up is! Customer services standard line seems to be "you're box will ship in the next day or two, we hope you enjoy your Popsugar Must Have Box!"


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 24, 2012)

My box shows out for delivery but never arrived, hopefully it will turn up tomorrow.


----------



## Jesipae (Oct 24, 2012)

I just can't believe that last month's box had 13 items and this month has 7 items! That's a huge discrepancy, ESPECIALLY since last month's box had an $84 big ticket item, and this month the "whopper" is worth a whole $35, or at least it was when it first came out, before it got a whole 3 star rating. I cancelled in July after receiving that disappointment, then resigned after seeing September, thinking they had actually improved, and it was all a gimmick to get more subscriptions before Christmas. Well, it worked for them.

On a positive note, I love this board, I have been following you all since July, but didn't sign up til now, I feel like we're all friends now!!! Love ya all!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 24, 2012)

Still not even a shipping notice for me


----------



## JessP (Oct 24, 2012)

> I just can't believe that last month's box had 13 items and this month has 7 items! That's a huge discrepancy, ESPECIALLY since last month's box had an $84 big ticket item, and this month the "whopper" is worth a whole $35, or at least it was when it first came out, before it got a whole 3 star rating. I cancelled in July after receiving that disappointment, then resigned after seeing September, thinking they had actually improved, and it was all a gimmick to get more subscriptions before Christmas. Well, it worked for them. On a positive note, I love this board, I have been following you all since July, but didn't sign up til now, I feel like we're all friends now!!! Love ya all!


 Aw, well welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> While I'm still excited for the October box, I do wish I had stayed signed up through September (canceled after August). Hopefully it will get even better in November and December!


----------



## JessP (Oct 24, 2012)

> Still not even a shipping notice for me


 That stinks! Have you logged you logged into your account to check just in case? I'd say to try and contact them, but I did so on the 16th and still have yet to hear back..


----------



## tanyamib (Oct 24, 2012)

> Still not even a shipping notice for me


same here. crying :'(


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That stinks! Have you logged you logged into your account to check just in case? I'd say to try and contact them, but I did so on the 16th and still have yet to hear back..


 Yeah it still says processing I sent them an email yesterday but haven't heard back either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 24, 2012)

Wasnt last months box's worth near $300? I wasn't expecting anything crazy for this month and am actually really happy with the products. Last month was really great, but this month has some really high quality items and a nice range. I'm happy that this sub exists and hope it continues to improve or remain at this level as its refreshing to get some high quality items that are worth the money and are beyond just the beauty category.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 24, 2012)

So, my box actually arrived today!! 

I also came up with a box value of $90-$105.  I didn't take a photo since there were already a few on here but I can if anyone wants to see another one.   

Red Flower Petal Topped Candle - these retail for $38 on their website.  I did see it on another site for $34.  These are the 6oz candles that are supposed to have a 50 hour burn time. 
I received the Japanese Peony which, honestly, I don't love.  It does have a STRONG scent though - I have not even opened the box yet, and I can smell it from the other side of the room.  I don't know if I will burn it, or gift it at Christmas. They show 8 different scents on their website and I've seen a few different ones in the other photos, so we're not all getting the same one.

The Casual Vacancy - $35 cover price; Amazon has it for $20.90
I didn't even know JK Rowling had written a book targeted toward adults.  I've never read any of her stuff.  I love to read, so I'll give it a chance and then pass it on to any of my friends that want to read it. 

Crescent Moon Socks - $9.99 at their website
I love socks, so these will get use, though not as intended (the website made them seem geared toward yoga). 

OPI Pink of Hearts Nail Polish Duo - $17
I already have a ton of nailpolish, so I don't really *need* this, but it's pink and sparkly so it will get used. 

Dylan's Candy Bar Gummy Bears - approx $2-$3 based on what they are selling on their website
They actually have some really cool stuff on their website - Glee candy bars, election themed candy. 

Pirate's booty - ~$1.00 (based on their case pricing)
Looks neat.  My 8-year-old son got the giggles over the name and liked their website.  Fun treat.

Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy - around $2.50 total (Full size sells for $5-$6)
I know these are only sample sizes but I'm actually excited to try them - I haven't seen them in the stores yet, and this is the type of product I need (if it does what it says!).  And it's not foil packets which is awesome because those are never enough for even one use, I have so much hair.


I'm not as in love with the box as I was with September ... but it's not a bad box.  I just wish I hadn't gotten such a stinky candle!


----------



## xheidi (Oct 24, 2012)

does anyone have a code to subscribe?


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone have a code to subscribe?


 I think REFER5 still works for $5 off, that one seems to be pretty standard.  I haven't seen any others floating around


----------



## JessP (Oct 24, 2012)

> I think REFER5 still works for $5 off, that one seems to be pretty standard.Â  I haven't seen any others floating around


 I think this one works as well - it was on the bottom off my shipping confirmation email from yesterday.


----------



## LuLu6781 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not thrilled with the scent of my candle Indian Jasmine if anyone is interested in trading?


----------



## Jesipae (Oct 24, 2012)

mine still processing too! there's no way i was waiting another week without looking at spoilers. hopefully we DO at least get something extra for waiting FOREVER!!!


----------



## JessP (Oct 25, 2012)

I am wondering about the weight difference in boxes, too, as mine also says 5.8 pounds. My realistic side is thinking they added more packing material or something but my wishful side is hoping it's something extra lol.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 25, 2012)

Mine hasn't shipped yet either, but I'm not worried. They took their time shipping mine last month, too. My theory is that West Coasters get theirs shipped last, which is terrible logic, but I'm being zen about it by choice. I am really way too invested in which

candle scent I will get. I really really want jasmine or gardenia. If I get something else, like lavender or ocean, I hope someone will swap with me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jesipae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just can't believe that last month's box had 13 items and this month has 7 items! That's a huge discrepancy, ESPECIALLY since last month's box had an $84 big ticket item, and this month the "whopper" is worth a whole $35, or at least it was when it first came out, before it got a whole 3 star rating. I cancelled in July after receiving that disappointment, then resigned after seeing September, thinking they had actually improved, and it was all a gimmick to get more subscriptions before Christmas. Well, it worked for them.
> 
> On a positive note, I love this board, I have been following you all since July, but didn't sign up til now, I feel like we're all friends now!!! Love ya all!


 I do think you have to keep expectations realistic...they're not going to be able to send out such a pricey big ticket item/as many items every month. Still a great value, and hopefully those "wow" boxes will pop up now and then! But we can't expect them to be the norm.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do think you have to keep expectations realistic...they're not going to be able to send out such a pricey big ticket item/as many items every month. Still a great value, and hopefully those "wow" boxes will pop up now and then! But we can't expect them to be the norm.


 I agree and I think this month box is good. I will be able to use all items and it feels nice that someone prepared them for me, and they are supposedly "hot" musthave items (I had no idea existed, lol) It is also refreshing they are full size, I am so over samples.

I thought my box would arrive on Monday, it is still not here ;-( It was 30 min from me, then 2 hr from me, then back to same hub 30 min from me - I was so confused, I thought they took it back or something was wrong with it - like damage. I cannot imagine how annoying it is that many here have not even gotten their shipping notices.


----------



## JessP (Oct 25, 2012)

> I do think you have to keep expectations realistic...they're not going to be able to send out such a pricey big ticket item/as many items every month. Still a great value, and hopefully those "wow" boxes will pop up now and then! But we can't expect them to be the norm.


 Great point/attitude - well said! I'm looking forward to this month's box and do feel like I'm getting a value. Yes, I'm sad to have unsubscribed for September but have high hopes for the coming months. This month alone blows the first box we got (July) out of the water!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 25, 2012)

Yep, I haven't subbed to this yet because I'm trying to be "good", but I think they do a pretty awesome job of sending out a great variety of things for the price.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do think you have to keep expectations realistic...they're not going to be able to send out such a pricey big ticket item/as many items every month. Still a great value, and hopefully those "wow" boxes will pop up now and then! But we can't expect them to be the norm.


 So much this.  Also, that 13 number included things you had to redeem, like the $25 off coupon for skincare from a company whose cheapest item was a room spray almost $40 (did *anyone* use that coupon?).  And when I was trying to figure out the value of the scarf, I found a *lot* of places online that sold them for around $40.  And from what I could figure out, the Benefit set was an end-of-season discontinued clearance item, at least at Sephora.  I was actually surprised at how many people didn't complain about that.  I'm still looking forward to my box.  I just hope it gets here by the 4th.  That's when my vacation starts, and the contents of this box seem tailor-made for a Monday in November when I have absolutely nothing to do, although it's missing a couple of items that would make it a perfect cocoon-day-in-a-box:  Tea, a mug, a blanket, and kitties (fortunately, I have all of these in my apartment already).

(And I kind of feel like the September box was a sort of reward for those of us who signed up in July and did not cancel in their first three months.  I also feel like they may be on an unofficial cycle -- just an ebb and flow of how things happen to work out -- where every three or four boxes are amazing, which will mean that December or January will be another fantastic box, just in time for the holidays or my birthday.  I hope.  Both of these have tended to suck the past few years, so a good box either of these months would be a huge pick-me-up.)


----------



## JessP (Oct 25, 2012)

> So much this. Â Also, that 13 number included things you had to redeem, like the $25 off coupon for skincare from a company whose cheapest item was a room spray almost $40 (did *anyone* use that coupon?). Â And when I was trying to figure out the value of the scarf, I found a *lot* of places online that sold them for around $40. Â And from what I could figure out, the Benefit set was an end-of-season discontinued clearance item, at least at Sephora. Â I was actually surprised at how many people didn't complain about that. Â I'm still looking forward to my box. Â I just hope it gets here by the 4th. Â That's when my vacation starts, and the contents of this box seem tailor-made for a Monday in November when I have absolutely nothing to do, although it's missing a couple of items that would make it a perfectÂ cocoon-day-in-a-box: Â Tea, a mug, a blanket, and kitties (fortunately, I have all of these in my apartment already). (And I kind of feel like the September box was a sort of reward for those of us who signed up in July and did not cancel in their first three months. Â I also feel like they may be on an unofficial cycle -- just an ebb and flow of how things happen to work out -- where every three or four boxes are amazing, which will mean that December or January will be another fantastic box, just in time for the holidays or my birthday. Â I hope. Â Both of these have tended to suck the past few years, so a good box either of these months would be a huge pick-me-up.)


 I second the kitties in the box lol. I have two but I already know I'm going to be a cat lady one day haha.


----------



## JNiccolai (Oct 25, 2012)

i'm actually hoping for a great december box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....i loved last months box, this months not as much but still a great variety of stuff i'd never think of.  I'm hoping the december is awesome for christmas LOL


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 25, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 25, 2012)

This is the latest customer service had to tell me:

"We're thrilled you're so excited for your October Box. Unfortunately there was a delay at our packaging facility, but your October box should be shipping out any day now. I know you're anxious to receive your box, but once it has shipped you will receive an email with your tracking information.

Thank you for being patient!
POPSUGAR Support"

I wrote them back to ask if they are doing something for the customers being effected by this delay, but haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the latest customer service had to tell me:
> 
> ...


Why would they do anything special for the "delay"? This is pretty much the same schedule as we had last month, except that they had some boxes going out earlier, this time. I mean, I'd love to get my box earlier, but it doesn't really matter, as long as there's nothing so seasonal in the box that is rendered obsolete before I get it.


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Why would they do anything special for the "delay"? This is pretty much the same schedule as we had last month, except that they had some boxes going out earlier, this time. I mean, I'd love to get my box earlier, but it doesn't really matter, as long as there's nothing so seasonal in the box that is rendered obsolete before I get it.


 Umm, because my box has been in processing15th and here we are the 25th, my sister on the east coast has hers and I don't even have tracking. At least give me a discount on my next month as a part of my trouble. And FYI, I had my box already this time last month.


----------



## tulippop (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> same here. crying :'(


ditto here.  I'm not super thrilled.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 25, 2012)

Hehe - I think it is because how can there be 1 pound of extra packing material!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering about the weight difference in boxes, too, as mine also says 5.8 pounds. My realistic side is thinking they added more packing material or something but my wishful side is hoping it's something extra lol.


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 25, 2012)

I finalllyyyyy got my box today.. but I'm pretty underwhelmed by it as well.. Although the nail polish is pretty sweet!


----------



## stacyntx (Oct 25, 2012)

Getting something extra would be fun, but mine have all shipped between the 24th and the 27th of the month, and I have received all of them after the first of the next month. Getting my tracking number Tuesday was still ahead of schedule according to my history, if I get it before November, its still not "delayed". If it wasn't for this site, I wouldn't even know there was a delay to be upset over.

Lucky for you gals that have received your boxes previously in the month they are for, cause I haven't ever. I usually get mine after Popsugar posts the contents on thier blog.

I'll be happy as long as they didn't substitute something I like less for something cool that they ran out of that caused them to go out in different shifts. That would be a real bummer after seeing what you all got.

Thanks for all the spoilers! Seeing the box early keeps me excited about it finally coming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 25, 2012)

Woot Just got my shipping notice and it's already in Sacramento so I looks like it might get here in the nick of time before I leave!


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 25, 2012)

Finally got my shipping notice! It's in Sacramento and I'm in San Mateo...it should be here soon!


----------



## meaganS (Oct 25, 2012)

I got my box today. Definitely completely underwhelmed. I think there is only two things I want. I got the japanese peony candle and do not like the scent if anyone wants to trade. I also don't want the nail polish, book, or shampoo/conditioner. &lt;sigh&gt; I would have been fine not getting this box at all.


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 25, 2012)

I didn't hate this box so much. Maybe after the Birchbox fiasco, nothing else can disappoint me.

Here are photos of mine:

I got the Spanish Gardenia. I'm quite happy with the scent.


----------



## AliMo (Oct 25, 2012)

They must have just sent a batch out. I got my shipping confirmation today and it was shipped on the 24th and has currently left Sacramento to the East Bay. My package is 5.8 lbs. Maybe I will get it tomorrow? We shall see how slow it is to get here which is only really a 2 hour drive. I also am kinda spoiled by accident because I didn't realize the right hand corner has pictures of what is in the board...lol.


----------



## Jesipae (Oct 25, 2012)

I just looked at the picture on the website to count the items. I only unsubscribed after July, not because I was disappointed in the actual items, but only because they blatantly lied on their website. I only have as high of expectations as they advertise. If you say "$150 worth of products PLUS a bag" than you should not change it to "maybe $100 worth of items when we feel like it, with a bag maybe if we feel like that too, or maybe not if we get lazy" and "maybe we'll ship half the people's boxes now, and then we'll wait a while longer to ship the other people's" (yes, my box is STILL processing). I loved the nail polish we got in July, I jokingly call it my $35 nail polish, and I think they are on the right track, they just need to figure out how to advertise fairly! All I'm saying is, rather than two $100 boxes and one $300 box, is it really that hard to sort the items into three boxes worth approximately $150 each, like you said you were going to do in the first place, to avoid being dishonest? As a business owner and wife of a business owner, that type of fraud is unacceptable to me. That's all I'm saying. And why not reward those who gave them a chance in the first place, who then would refer other people, rather than those that didn't call them on their fraud? I would have been referring people like crazy if they had done what they said they would do, or even at least tried...

Anyways, I absolutely love the idea, obviously, or I wouldn't have signed up, and I think the boxes are a great idea! I'm not even a negative person at all, as you could read by the second half of my post... I just hold myself to certain standards and morals and expect others to keep promises that they make and not be totally flaky. This isn't your friend who shows up 10 minutes late to coffee because she got stuck in traffic, this is a well-establish COMPANY who is making written advertising claims on their website and taking money from people! I really wish the best for this company, that they will learn from their mistakes and become better. And for the others that are waiting on their boxes...I'm sorry, I'm glad we have each other and I hope they all ship soon!


----------



## ellyb85 (Oct 25, 2012)

Unfortunaetly, my shipping notice email did not contain a tracking number at all- I emailed the because I am so confused lol, &amp; I just want my box!!!! I am also going without spoilers so I hope that the box is worth the wait!


----------



## heath67013 (Oct 25, 2012)

I received a shipping notice last week Wednesday and still nothing. Mine was also stuck in Reno for awhile. I'm ready to have it in my hands.


----------



## JessP (Oct 25, 2012)

My box is slowly making it's way down the state... I'm thinking it might arrive tomorrow which would be great!


----------



## AliMo (Oct 25, 2012)

My box took 8 hours to get from FedEx in Sacramento to FedEx Smartpost in Sacramento and strangely, it is now 7.4 lbs....maybe they just estimate on the weights? My estimated delivery date is Saturday.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 25, 2012)

I got my box today.

I got grey socks (exactly what I wanted) and the spanish gardenia candle. ?
In comparison, my September box arrived on October 6th. They have more subscribers now than when they started, so I understand needing to ship in batches. As for the box weights, I can't help but wonder if they didn't run out of the smaller boxes (that I received my stuff in) and were forced to use the bigger September boxes and had to use more packaging materials. Hence the larger weights?


----------



## JessP (Oct 25, 2012)

> I got my box today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In comparison, my September box arrived on October 6th. They have more subscribers now than when they started, so I understand needing to ship in batches. As for the box weights, I can't help but wonder if they didn't run out of the smaller boxes (that I received my stuff in) and were forced to use the bigger September boxes and had to use more packaging materials. Hence the larger weights? Nice! I bet the second item smells awesome! You may be right in regards to box weight - if mine does indeed arrive tomorrow, I'll report back with results (if any) lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 25, 2012)

Got my box tonight. Thoughts in the spoiler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This was my first month with PopSugar and while its not a crazy amazing box like last month, I was super satisfied. I think they put some thought into their boxes and I got my $20 worth after discounts. *Red Flower Petal Topped Candle - Ocean* - This smelled nice but strong. I think for a large room it will work well and wasnt a smell I hated. Just have to figure out what to do with the flower petals.... I never buy candles so this is a nice addition for my apartment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*The Casual Vacancy*- I'm not a big reader, but do love J. K. Rowling, and I do think its great that they sent something trendy and new. Worst case, people who dont like their boxes will be able to resell this on Amazon or Half.com as it's a really popular/new book at the moment. I'll be reading and lending to others, as I may as well now that I've gotten it. I'm excited. *Crescent Moon Socks*- I find these funny because they are now 'work out socks', though this is just a rebranding and not a new product... had these when I was 7 just not from this company. I'm always happy with new socks (dont really buy them) so theyll be used one day... *OPI Pink of Hearts Nail Polish Duo* - I really like nail polish and I've actually never used OPI's formula.. Also its a great that they sent them this month. I'll be glad to try it out and Ive been waiting for a pastel pink, so this is great. Again -- Its clearly a thought out product, well established, and new for this month, so that makes me happy about it being sent. *Dylan's Candy Bar Gummy Bears* - YEP I may just be eating these right now as I write this post. The quick way to my heart is through food and I digged right in upon opening the box. I wouldn't say these are the best gummy bears ever (I don't know what those would be like but would love to try) but they were a great snack and an added extra for me. *Pirate's Booty Aged White Cheddar Rice and Corn Puffs* - These reminded me of cheese curls. I'm not a fan cheese poofs and these, but it was nice to receive them. Theyre pretty natural (not a corn fan) and they are lower calorie than a bag of chips, so it was nice to try. *Clear Scalp and Hair Beauty Therapy* This is one item I'm not excited about but I guess its because I think its a really cheap product and I seem to be a snob about my hair lately. I put them to the side for travel because theyre a nice size and Id like to try them, but just not in place of my routine right now. One day I'll use them, but they are a great sample size. After everything Id say this is a really great deal, and I think its a personal thing. I love everything in it (besides shampoo :x) and I cancelled Ipsy and Birchbox x 2 for this box, so if it was an either or, I'm definitely getting more value this way. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## JessP (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box tonight. Thoughts in the spoiler.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 25, 2012)

> Lovely review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited for this box - there are products I've tried and liked as well as others that I've been wanting to try!


 Same, was glad to get it and try everything out! Thanks for the feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ldoctor (Oct 26, 2012)

I am happy with Pop Sugar, I know a lot of you complain about the shipping method. I don't like it either but the shipping is free. I would also most rather pay a little extra for it go regular UPS or FedEx.  Smart post in my mind as a consumer is the worst. But since we don't pay for it, we are stuck with it. It takes 8 days for my box to get to Ohio.  As far as the box I am happy with it. It is like any sub, some months I am going to love it and some months not so much. So far I think it is good deal for the money. I have Birch Box also and sometimes there is only one thing I would use. At least with this one I have pretty much found a use for everything. I think it is most unique sub out there. My customer number is 261, so I guess I sign on pretty much in the beginning. Mine is suppose to be here tomorrow and it shipped on the 17th.


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 26, 2012)

Mine says it's in San Mateo but it's not due for delivery until Monday. I'm hoping that by some random chance, I get it today! For some reason my weight says 7.1 lbs. There must be a ton of extra packing material in there!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 26, 2012)

I got my shipping notice yesterday. 5.8 pounds, as well. It is nearby today, so that means I might get it on Monday. *crosses fingers for gardenia candle*


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 26, 2012)

I have been thinking of joining PopSugar but have some questions. If you guys could answer that would be amazing. Do you think its really worth $35 a month? I already subscribe to BB and Ipsy. Also does everyone get the same thing?


----------



## diana16 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so tempted to join! I already have BB and Ipsy, but one more sub wouldn't hurt right? I know its pricier, I might join but I still have lot's of thinking to do lol


----------



## JessP (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been thinking of joining PopSugar but have some questions. If you guys could answer that would be amazing. Do you think its really worth $35 a month? I already subscribe to BB and Ipsy. Also does everyone get the same thing?


 I do! The variety is really fun and I feel like I get my money's worth! We all get the same thing but scents of products can vary e.g. an oil diffuser we got in August, or color e.g. the Baggu bags we received. A lot of us have blogged about our boxes so you can check our reviews and see the variety, or check out previous month's PopSugar threads here!

It is a bit pricey - I had to unsubscribe last month to help with my budget, but then found a code for a discounted 3-month sub and re-signed up! Keep your eyes peeled for those coupon codes because they really help. Right now you can use REFER5 for $5 off your first box.


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 26, 2012)

I also think it's worth it.  I am have been subscribing since the beginning (seriously, I am subscriber #53) and love it!  I also post reviews on my blog.  And JessP, I just added you to my google reader!  I love your blog!


----------



## CKennedy9687 (Oct 26, 2012)

looking to trade both the shampoo and conditioner for the candle from this month's box. PM me if interested, thanks!


----------



## JessP (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also think it's worth it.  I am have been subscribing since the beginning (seriously, I am subscriber #53) and love it!  I also post reviews on my blog.  And JessP, I just added you to my google reader!  I love your blog!


 Oh my goodness, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have subbed to yours as well! I was perusing your blog the other day looking at the Popsugar post (love that you add individual pics of the items!) and saw that you're a Tigers fan! Are you from MI?


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have subbed to yours as well! I was perusing your blog the other day looking at the Popsugar post (love that you add individual pics of the items!) and saw that you're a Tigers fan! Are you from MI?


 I am a Tigers fan!!  I live in the Metro Detroit area so it's hard not to be.  I really hope they can come back and win the World Series.  But even just being in the World Series is amazing for Detroit.  We need any good positive national exposure we can get!

As for PopSugar, it's like the only subscription box I have to open alone.  I clear out the kids and my husband so I can open it, check everything out and photograph everything before they start trying to steal things.  LOL.


----------



## meaganS (Oct 26, 2012)

Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* 


 

I have been thinking of joining PopSugar but have some questions. If you guys could answer that would be amazing. Do you think its really worth $35 a month? I already subscribe to BB and Ipsy. Also does everyone get the same thing?

It's not even remotely worth $35/month in my opinion! Even September's box (which some would argue is the best one thusfar) wasn't worth too terribly much over $35 (the best thing in the box, the scarf, can be found on some sites for as low as $40).


----------



## JessP (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a Tigers fan!!  I live in the Metro Detroit area so it's hard not to be.  I really hope they can come back and win the World Series.  But even just being in the World Series is amazing for Detroit.  We need any good positive national exposure we can get!
> 
> As for PopSugar, it's like the only subscription box I have to open alone.  I clear out the kids and my husband so I can open it, check everything out and photograph everything before they start trying to steal things.  LOL.


 That's awesome! I'm from the Kalamazoo-area, went to Albion College my first year then transferred to a school in Chicago (needed to get out of all the small towns lol). Now I enjoy cheering on my MI teams in the California  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So happy the Tigers are in the World Series - whoever would have thought?! Now our Lions need to start turning their game around like last year!

Too funny about clearing everyone out to open the PopSugar box - love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 26, 2012)

I got my box today and I'm not so bummed now that I have it, BUT, I don't like my candle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and I'm not so bummed now that I have it, BUT, I don't like my candle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just got mine too and don't like the candle, which did you get?  I got Moroccan rose.  I don't know why but rose is one of the scents that my nose just hates.

And mine was 5.8lb but there was nothing different in my box and I don't think the bubblewrap or tissue paper would have added another pound.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria*
> 
> ...


 I'd have to cancel my (3) other subs to make it worth my while.  I wish I could, but it's too pricey.  Maybe if someone offers a really good coupon code, I'll try it.  If I subscribe and hate the box, I'll really be bummed.


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Oct 26, 2012)

hi girls! this is my first post *woot woot*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i got my box today, i've been a member since july.i was a liiiitle unenthusiastic about this box, but popsugar is still my favorite subscription because of the all around value and variety of items.i also really like that there is always at least one item that costs more than $35.except the july box!i currently subscribe to birchbox,sample society,and conscious box,as well as the must have box.i already can't wait to see what's in next months!


----------



## JessP (Oct 26, 2012)

Happy first post! 




 I'm still waiting for my October box to arrive, but I already can't wait to see November's as well!


----------



## Christy327 (Oct 26, 2012)

What's a conscious box?


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jesipae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked at the picture on the website to count the items. I only unsubscribed after July, not because I was disappointed in the actual items, but only because they blatantly lied on their website. I only have as high of expectations as they advertise. If you say "$150 worth of products PLUS a bag" than you should not change it to "maybe $100 worth of items when we feel like it, with a bag maybe if we feel like that too, or maybe not if we get lazy" and "maybe we'll ship half the people's boxes now, and then we'll wait a while longer to ship the other people's" (yes, my box is STILL processing). I loved the nail polish we got in July, I jokingly call it my $35 nail polish, and I think they are on the right track, they just need to figure out how to advertise fairly! All I'm saying is, rather than two $100 boxes and one $300 box, is it really that hard to sort the items into three boxes worth approximately $150 each, like you said you were going to do in the first place, to avoid being dishonest? As a business owner and wife of a business owner, that type of fraud is unacceptable to me. That's all I'm saying. And why not reward those who gave them a chance in the first place, who then would refer other people, rather than those that didn't call them on their fraud? I would have been referring people like crazy if they had done what they said they would do, or even at least tried...
> 
> Anyways, I absolutely love the idea, obviously, or I wouldn't have signed up, and I think the boxes are a great idea! I'm not even a negative person at all, as you could read by the second half of my post... I just hold myself to certain standards and morals and expect others to keep promises that they make and not be totally flaky. This isn't your friend who shows up 10 minutes late to coffee because she got stuck in traffic, this is a well-establish COMPANY who is making written advertising claims on their website and taking money from people! I really wish the best for this company, that they will learn from their mistakes and become better. And for the others that are waiting on their boxes...I'm sorry, I'm glad we have each other and I hope they all ship soon!


 I actually agree with you. I signed up later in the game, so I never heard about their original marketing claims...otherwise I would by on the phone with customer service asap.. Did you ever contact them to ask why they changed the "rules" after the fact? I'm curious as how they would respond to that. I would assume (hope) with some kind of apology and compensation.


----------



## Jesipae (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got mine too and don't like the candle, which did you get?  I got Moroccan rose.  I don't know why but rose is one of the scents that my nose just hates.
> ...


 thanks for clarifying the weight thing! I had been wondering about that, since I just barely got a shipment notice yesterday.

for those of you wondering if its worth it, i would just look at the other boxes. some months are good, some months not so good, and you never know. they seem to be sticking to pretty regular things, so it mostly depends on what you want to spend your money on. i never get to shop since i have two little kids and i live in a smaller town in idaho with no good stores, so it was fun for me to try, but after sampling this, i'd rather spend the money on other deals online that i've seen lately that are more specific rather than have them choose for me. there's lots of great deals, you just have to search.


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Oct 26, 2012)

it's an eco friendly monthly box with about 10-12 items for $20.it's mostly edible or drinkable wellness stuff but i've also gotten all natural household stuff and beauty items.i really like it!


----------



## anep21 (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone know how billing works? I subscribed for a three-month subscription at a discounted rate, my first month will be in November. 2 questions- 1st I was wondering when, if I decide to continue my subscription past the three months, they will bill me again and 2nd-if I decide not to renew my three month subscription can I cancel at any time with the assumption that even though I cancel I will continue to receive the three-month subscription I've paid for already?


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 26, 2012)

Are there varieties of the boxes? My boxes were heeeavy! I got full sizes of S/C = 12FLoz





I love the corn puffs!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 26, 2012)

What are all the scents for the candles? What's everybody doing with their petals, any creative ideas ?


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *anep21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know how billing works? I subscribed for a three-month subscription at a discounted rate, my first month will be in November. 2 questions- 1st I was wondering when, if I decide to continue my subscription past the three months, they will bill me again and 2nd-if I decide not to renew my three month subscription can I cancel at any time with the assumption that even though I cancel I will continue to receive the three-month subscription I've paid for already?


 After the 3-month sub expires, your account will be converted to a regular month-to-month sub. If you want to cancel, call them before the fourth month (or after you receive your third box just to be sure).

I have regular recurring month-to-month and got obsessed that was why i bought the 3-mo promo for gifting.

Here is the email they sent to me.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got my box I'm actually pretty happy with it now that I have it in my hands. It's all stuff that I will use at least I think it would have been hard to top last month's box no matter what they did  so not too bad. I also got full sizes of the Clear shampoo and conditioner I thought they weren't going to be full size though? I think the candle is a little on the small side I thought it would be bigger, mine is in Indian Jasmine it smells pretty good.

Edited to hide spoilers


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box I'm actually pretty happy with it now that I have it in my hands. It's all stuff that I will use at least I think it would have been hard to top last month's box no matter what they did  so not too bad. I also go full sizes of the Clear shampoo and conditioner I thought they weren't going to be full size though? I think the candle is a little on the small side I thought it would be bigger, mine is in Indian Jasmine it smells pretty good.


 
Yay! That's still a mystery. Checked all other photos in this thread and all are travel sizes. Except for us.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 26, 2012)

Hmm that would explain the weight difference some of use had I'll edit my photos now and upload some pics when I'm done of the sizes


----------



## Jesipae (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *anep21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know how billing works? I subscribed for a three-month subscription at a discounted rate, my first month will be in November. 2 questions- 1st I was wondering when, if I decide to continue my subscription past the three months, they will bill me again and 2nd-if I decide not to renew my three month subscription can I cancel at any time with the assumption that even though I cancel I will continue to receive the three-month subscription I've paid for already?


I understood from the e-mail I got that you want to cancel between the shipment of the last box and the billing for the next box, so right after they send your last box. I had a three-month sub that I cancelled and then it STILL automatically signed me up for October as a one-month, so you have to be careful. If I hadn't gone and checked the website, I wouldn't have even know it was coming, except for the charge to my credit card. I'm wondering if anyone else got a box in the mail without knowing because the auto-month-to-month-resubscription.


----------



## AngiexR (Oct 26, 2012)

I saw someone's opening and I'm a little jealous I didn't get October. I think the socks are cute and I'd LOVE to have gotten the J.K. book.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 26, 2012)

Here are my pics of the box


----------



## amberlamps (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I might subscribe for December. This sub looks promising.


----------



## Jesipae (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngiexR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw someone's opening and I'm a little jealous I didn't get October. I think the socks are cute and I'd LOVE to have gotten the J.K. book.


I would love to trade you something for the book! or I'd totally sell it to you for cost of shipping + $5. It's not my type of book at all! I haven't gotten my box yet, it just left California today, but I have to go to the post office next week anyways!


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 26, 2012)

That totally explains the difference in the weights!


----------



## Eleda (Oct 26, 2012)

I got my box yesterday and I am very happy with it. If someone wants to trade their candle or socks, let me know, I like all scents of this candle.


----------



## AngiexR (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jesipae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would love to trade you something for the book! or I'd totally sell it to you for cost of shipping + $5. It's not my type of book at all! I haven't gotten my box yet, it just left California today, but I have to go to the post office next week anyways!


 

I would definitely buy it from you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you for offering. I signed up for November so if there's something in there you want two of (unlikely, but you never know), we can always trade. If you don't mind holding the book til we get the November box.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria*
> 
> ...


 The best way to figure out whether's it's worth it:  List out the items and figure out how much *you* would have been willing to pay for them.  I'm actually lowballing some of these values since I will spend more money on things when I get in the right mood, but my lists would look a little like this (and TVTM = total value to me):

July -- TVTM:  $54


2 nail polishes -- $8 each (I consider them on par with Zoya, and that's how much I regularly pay for that brand), so $16
Lipstick -- nothing, because it's totally not my color.  But!  I managed to swap it for two eye shadow pencils that are *perfect* for me, and I would have put their VTM at $5 each if they had arrived in another subscription, so let's bump this up to $10
Tinted lip conditioner -- $5
Body scrub -- $5
Body lotion -- $5
Kind bars -- 2 x $1.50 = $3
Bag -- $10 (I actually love this bag)

August -- TVTM:  $49


Blotting papers -- $5
Diffuser -- $20
Bag -- $5
Wine glasses -- $5
PopPhysique dvd -- worthless, and I ended up sending it to someone for the price of a mailer and postage
Sprout cleanser and exfoliant -- $5 each, so $10 total
Bear Naked granola -- $1 (even though one of my kittens is made of teeth and batshit, so he mangled to packaging to the point where this stuff was inedible)
Pretzel Crisps -- $3
The discount/coupon cards -- worthless (didn't use them)

September -- TVTM:  $91


Scarf -- $40 (before I got it, there was no way I would have paid that much, but now that I have it, I understand why it's so spendy, but I still can't justify the full price)
Book -- $8
Movie tickets -- $7 (I still haven't used mine, so I hope it's still in theaters, but even if it is, I know I will be seeing it by myself, so it gets partial value for solely this reason)
Notepad -- $5
Benefit set -- nothing, actually.  These are *not* my colors, so it's worthless to me.
Caramels -- $1
Pop-up Pantry -- $20, if the code is still good when I can order next week (my schedule hasn't allowed it until now)
Hair ties -- $2
Facial towelettes -- $3
Coin pouch -- $5
Skincare discount -- another worthless-to-me discount code
Brokedown discount code -- also currently worthless, but I do hope to use it for additional scarves in a few weeks (read:  after my next payday)

I'm still waiting on my October box, but it will probably look like this:


Book -- $15 (I prefer getting books from the library, but if I found this one on sale for ten bucks, I would probably buy it)
Nail polish -- $8 (I actually actively want the glitter polish but DO NOT WANT the pink cream, so I had been thinking about getting the set but was unsure about whether I would be able to rehome the pink, which meant that I was still debating whether I wanted to spend the money for two bottles when I only wanted one.  This is just about the best solution for me although I'm still stuck with a polish I won't wear and probably won't be able to move via swaps, although I think a friend who regularly gets my sub box castoffs might be interested in it)
Candle -- $15 (maybe more, depending on the size.  I love candles, and I love fancy candles even more!)
Exersocks -- $8
Gummy bears -- $3 (guesstimating based on how big the bag looks and how much Harry &amp; David gummy bears are)
Pirate Booty -- $1 
ETA:  The shampoo and conditioner -- probably nothing.  I have freakishly healthy hair that actually prefers super cheap stuff like Alberto V05 and the Suave that goes on sale for a buck a bottle every couple of months, so I wouldn't bother spending the money on this stuff unless it smelled really, *really* good
So TVTM:  $49.  Still a solid value *for me*, especially since this is going to be my vacation-in-a-box at a time when I *have* to take a week off but don't have the money to actually *go* anywhere.  A $5000 box of steaks would hold absolutely no value to me.  It's all about how much you would be willing to spend for these things.


----------



## JessP (Oct 26, 2012)

Excellent breakdown! I appreciate you sharing this - it really does help for both subscribers and almost-subscribers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesipae (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngiexR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I actually will not get November's box, so would love to trade something from it! They automatically subbed me for October for a one-month randomly even though I cancelled in July. So I'm sure there would be something in there I would like, I'm not super picky!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, I love looking at individual product pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my pics of the box


----------



## Jesipae (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually agree with you. I signed up later in the game, so I never heard about their original marketing claims...otherwise I would by on the phone with customer service asap.. Did you ever contact them to ask why they changed the "rules" after the fact? I'm curious as how they would respond to that. I would assume (hope) with some kind of apology and compensation.


 A lot of us did, and they sent back a somewhat generic e-mail saying some months would be worth more than others, and they would rather us be excited about a box worth more than $100 than disappointed in a box worth less than $150. It was just totally weird that the first box was so skimpy price wise after all the hype. Then after seeing September, a lot of us resubscribed, so I guess the intrigue of it keeps us throwing our $ into it, like the lottery. I had some health goals I was struggling to accomplish with taking care of my two kids so I actually subscribed as my reward for accomplishing my goals and it has actually worked! Silly, but true. So for me the benefits have still outweighed the shiftiness of the company!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for sharing, I love looking at individual product pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Anytime glad you liked them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Oct 27, 2012)

My box is out for delivery today, finally! Yay!


----------



## bluepearl (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, mine only finally just came yesterday (I'm in DC Metro)! I signed up - like so many others, I'm sure  - after seeing the fabulous September box that I missed out on! I'm still pleased as punch with everything this month. It sounds like this sub had a rough start? I am slightly disturbed to hear that some people got full-size S/C and some got trial sizes; granted it's a Unilever grocery store brand, but I think it sets a bad tone for us jaded subscription junkies who are very wary of being tooled around and misled. Has anyone asked customer service about this discrepancy? If not, I think I will, because I'd really like to know what their reasoning for it is, and if it's a worrying precedent (or throwback? Did they do this in earlier months?).


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I might subscribe for December. This sub looks promising.


 November is sold out!  December is available NOW.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 27, 2012)

I find it ironic we use spoilers and at the same time to the right there is this huge window with related images of this thread for all to see, lol.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jesipae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A lot of us did, and they sent back a somewhat generic e-mail saying some months would be worth more than others, and they would rather us be excited about a box worth more than $100 than disappointed in a box worth less than $150. It was just totally weird that the first box was so skimpy price wise after all the hype. Then after seeing September, a lot of us resubscribed, so I guess the intrigue of it keeps us throwing our $ into it, like the lottery. I had some health goals I was struggling to accomplish with taking care of my two kids so I actually subscribed as my reward for accomplishing my goals and it has actually worked! Silly, but true. So for me the benefits have still outweighed the shiftiness of the company!


 I am glad to hear you accomplished your goals and rewarded yourself! Rewarding yourself is soooo important! I am an excellent enabler btw.

Thank you for your explanation!


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 27, 2012)

Judging by weight, I am getting the full sized shampoo and conditioner. I am fairly certain it will have sulfates in it, and silicones, so I won't be able to use it anyway. But, even if I could, I wouldn't care if they sent travel and full size to different people. It's just shampoo. I theorize that they sent the bigger sizes out with the packages leaving later, as a way to balance between people who got their packages much earlier. I'm scheduled to get my package on Tuesday.

So far for me, there have been no bad boxes with this company. I loved the first box, too. I think it's nice to get things that are on trend in the mail. I don't have to seek them out or bother ordering them, myself. I just sign up with Popsugar, and I get some items that people are buzzing about. So far they have all been things that pretty much anyone can enjoy. Not that I personally will use every single item they send. I do look forward to more fashion in our boxes. But I appreciate this service, the way it has been so far.
 

I like that we have not gotten many drugstore products in this subscription, so far. I hope it stays that way. I don't mind the shampoo and conditioner, this month, because they are sending other things too, that are nice and worth the money. And it was okay getting that cheapy scrub and lotion that I hated, the first month, because the other items were so great. I am still using the lipsticks and nail polishes from that month, constantly.

Edited to add: Remember what happened with Birchbox, before complaining about slightly unequal boxes. Instead of giving everyone full sizes, no one will get them.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 27, 2012)

I wonder if the disrepancy is because some people paid with coupon code, and some paid the full price, hence the difference in sizes of s/c?


----------



## cdelpercio (Oct 27, 2012)

My boxes are sent to my boyfriends house so I was really pleasantly surprised to find my must have box sitting on his bed when I got here this morning. PLUS they finally sent me my September box and threw in some extra RGB polishes for making me wait so long! This turned out to be an awesome haul and I'm really looking forward to the coming months...


----------



## JenniferV (Oct 27, 2012)

I got the smaller sized shampoo and conditioner and I don't mind that some boxes included the larger size.  You win some you lose some you know?


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the smaller sized shampoo and conditioner and I don't mind that some boxes included the larger size.  You win some you lose some you know?


This is how I feel too. I got the smaller size. Not a big deal this time. It would bug me if I got a one or two use sample of something amazing and someone else got the full size and it was a $30 difference. In this case it's only a couple bucks.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My boxes are sent to my boyfriends house so I was really pleasantly surprised to find my must have box sitting on his bed when I got here this morning. PLUS they finally sent me my September box and threw in some extra RGB polishes for making me wait so long! This turned out to be an awesome haul and I'm really looking forward to the coming months...


 That is so cool! They do have a good CS  What color did you get?


----------



## autumnandicarus (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> November is sold out!  December is available NOW.


Thanks for the info! I subbed after reading your post, I was determined to get a holiday box and am so envious of everyone who got this month and last month's boxes. I hope there's a book in the December box, though I have no idea how the reception (towards getting books) was from subscribers.


----------



## Jesipae (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if the disrepancy is because some people paid with coupon code, and some paid the full price, hence the difference in sizes of s/c?


 It seems like the later shipped boxes were bigger, so I'm wondering if they ran out of the other size (maybe they designed them just for this promo) and had to wait to add them for some boxes, and only the larger ones for available? that's the only thing that makes sense to me. cause there was a ten day difference in mine processing and then finally shipping. they were apparently holding them for some reason, that's why I would guess they had to get more.


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if the disrepancy is because some people paid with coupon code, and some paid the full price, hence the difference in sizes of s/c?


I am not sure though. I have two boxes from them -- one under regular monthly recurring box and one with the 3mo promo code. Both included full size S/C. Boxes were shipped Oct 24, I received them Oct 26. Based from the shipping info, boxes were shipped from Watsonville, CA (2 hours away from where we live). My minds kinda low in logic right now I cannot seem to connect the shipping strategy and the size of the S/C.


----------



## AliMo (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jesipae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like the later shipped boxes were bigger, so I'm wondering if they ran out of the other size (maybe they designed them just for this promo) and had to wait to add them for some boxes, and only the larger ones for available? that's the only thing that makes sense to me. cause there was a ten day difference in mine processing and then finally shipping. they were apparently holding them for some reason, that's why I would guess they had to get more.


I got my box today and I was part of the "later shipment" group. I got the full size ones, so I also think that they probably ran out of the smaller size and unilever sent them larger size ones that they had inventory (which was the cause for the shipping delay). I don't think they were trying to "reward" anyone or "penalize" for using a coupon etc.

I think I will enjoy this box and I like how nothing takes additional effort to enjoy. Not having to use a coupon code to get a benefit or ordering and then canceling another subscription to get a meal etc. I do wish that they would bring back more coupon codes. The $35 dollar price tag with tax is a bit steep but I would feel more comfortable with say $25? (I soooo regret not ordering when the buy 3 for price of 2 code was active).

And I do like how their method of doing a must have for each category. It works well with the Popsugar line of websites pretty well and hitting different areas of interest amongst their readers.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! I subbed after reading your post, I was determined to get a holiday box and am so envious of everyone who got this month and last month's boxes. I hope there's a book in the December box, though I have no idea how the reception (towards getting books) was from subscribers.


  You're very welcome autumnandicarus; I feel you about the boxes we didn't get in on and I can't wait to see the upcoming Spoliers!  Some people liked the book, but the response wasn't as overwhelming as the candles, or the scarf or the food from what I can tell.  I'm open to just about everything except lots o' beauty products as I already get alot of that.  : )


----------



## cdelpercio (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so cool! They do have a good CS  What color did you get?


 I got the doll and mint colors from the inaugural box


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is how I feel too. I got the smaller size. Not a big deal this time. It would bug me if I got a one or two use sample of something amazing and someone else got the full size and it was a $30 difference. In this case it's only a couple bucks.


 I was a little "hey! no fair!" for a minute ... but like you said, it's only a couple bucks.  And if I like the samples enough, I can go to Walgreens and get the full-size for $5-$6 each.  If it was foil packet samples vs full size I'd be annoyed, but the samples we got are big!


----------



## ricarlav (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got mine too and don't like the candle, which did you get?  I got Moroccan rose.  I don't know why but rose is one of the scents that my nose just hates.
> ...


 I got the same candle as you. I was really hoping for the Gardenia.


----------



## beautyfool (Oct 29, 2012)

hmmm...just checked my box and it is 6.1lbs - the most was 5.8, correct? Hope its good!


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 29, 2012)

I emailed the CS of Popsugar and they said that :




I hope this would answer our questions. To those who wants to rectify the situation, they acknowledge its their mistake.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed the CS of Popsugar and they said that :
> 
> ...


 Very cool of them to offer that, I think. Thanks for emailing them and clearing it up!


----------



## snowtigr (Oct 29, 2012)

Last months box was great This months is a major disappointment-  Anyone who wanted to read Casual Vacancy by J.K. Rowling bought it when it came out,  gummy candy &amp; popcorn for a toddler , Breast Cancer edition or not, the pink glitter nail polish shouldn't be worn in public by anyone even a 5 year old, cheap shampoo, an ugly candle with an unpleasant scent and socks that can only be worn if you have a size 12 foot...........horrible box absolutely horrible.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 29, 2012)

I loved the box. Dont usually buy books, but was excited to receive this one because its one I did actually want to read. Candy and food was a nice extra and could be enjoyed immediately upon receiving the box. I loved both colors of the nail polish.. wearing the pastel pink currently and love glitter polishes - even if just as an accent nail or for a fun french manicure. candle was nice and something I wouldnt buy for myself. Even if I dont burn it, its a nice decoration piece. Socks are also great today for the storm and doing my kinect workout inside lol. Agree that the shampoo/conditioner werent great but theyre just a small percentage of the box and can be used when travelling. i guess to each their own regarding personal value.


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very cool of them to offer that, I think. Thanks for emailing them and clearing it up!


You are much welcome.

For those who wants some help on their October Boxes:


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 29, 2012)

I got my box today. The only two things I was really disappointed with was the socks and gummy bears. Socks were huge! I wear a size 5...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i got the candle in japanese peony  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kyleyz (Oct 29, 2012)

December is now sold out.  Looks like they may not need to give out discount codes for awhile!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 29, 2012)

This is insanity! I got the 3 month thing -- not sure if I'm subscribing for Jan yet :-/



> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> December is now sold out.  Looks like they may not need to give out discount codes for awhile!


----------



## prachisrk (Oct 29, 2012)

Thats super nice of them. I honestly don't care about it but thats nice of them to offer



> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed the CS of Popsugar and they said that :
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 29, 2012)

I just got my box. My candle is the rose one. If anyone with gardenia, jasmine, or even peony wants to trade, let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just painted my nails and toenails with 'I think in pink.'

Looking forward to reading the new book and eating my snacks tonight.
 

Edited to add: I did indeed get full sized shampoo and conditioner. It smells sooooo good, that I am considering breaking my sulfate and silicone ban.


----------



## JessP (Oct 29, 2012)

> This is insanity! I got the 3 month thing -- not sure if I'm subscribing for Jan yet :-/


 Same here. I wonder how quickly January is going to sell out now - my goodness!


----------



## diana16 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyleyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> December is now sold out.  Looks like they may not need to give out discount codes for awhile!


that's crazy! I was thinking of subbing but I guess I took too long to think lol oh well it wasnt meant to be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snowtigr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last months box was great This months is a major disappointment-  Anyone who wanted to read Casual Vacancy by J.K. Rowling bought it when it came out,  gummy candy &amp; popcorn for a toddler , Breast Cancer edition or not, the pink glitter nail polish shouldn't be worn in public by anyone even a 5 year old, cheap shampoo, an ugly candle with an unpleasant scent and socks that can only be worn if you have a size 12 foot...........horrible box absolutely horrible.


I totally disagree! I eat popcorn and gummy candy and I'm not a toddler! I also wear pink glitter polish all the time and I'm not 5. I use "cheap" shampoo all the time, and I love candles. So for me the box is awesome.

I just don't really want the book. But I'll still end up reading it.

If anyone doesn't want the socks, you can donate them to clothing drives and stuff.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I totally disagree! I eat popcorn and gummy candy and I'm not a toddler! I also wear pink glitter polish all the time and I'm not 5. I use "cheap" shampoo all the time, and I love candles. So for me the box is awesome.
> ...


I wear pink glitter polish too! I didn't think it looked childish but to each their own


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Oct 29, 2012)

I loved the box! The socks are fantastic for me, I'm excited about the book! The candle is so fun and one of the very reasons I subscribe to this box: a super fun thing that I wouldn't buy for myself. This is actually the first box where I felt like it was a surprise picked out for me by someone who knew me, and knew I would use every item. I would love ore socks if anyone doesn't like theirs... I guess I'm lucky to have large feet.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2012)

I actively wanted that glitter polish, but I DID NOT WANT the pink polish (I hate pink nail polish on me.  I may be a 40-year-old who works in corporate finance, but my nails do *not* reflect either of these things.  Fortunately, I live in Portland, the land of eternal twentysomethings, even when the bodies are fortysomething, and the grunge era is coming back, so no one bats an eye when I show up for work with skulls all over my nails or concrete-colored polish), so I was unwilling to buy the set.  I'm absolutely thrilled that they sent this set even if I will not use the pink polish:  If something is sent in one of my subscription boxes, I don't have to feel guilty about acquiring something I will never use.  I can just throw it up on my swap page and see if I get any takers.  If not, it's not like I'm out any money.

One thing that occurred to me when I read the book jacket:  They probably picked this book partially because it was JK Rowling** but also partially because it's about an *election*.  Very timely pick in that sense.  I'm washing the socks right now (I hate wearing *anything* that hasn't been washed first due to skin irritations), and then everything is going to be tucked away for Monday, aka the first day of my vacation -- aka the day before the US general election.  This is very much a staycation-in-a-box for me, although I have to add my own tea, blanket, and kitties.  It's so synchronic I can't believe it actually happened!

Overall, I could count the ways that this box might as well have been custom-assembled for me, but I'll save that ramble for my blog.  I will say that I was initially bummed to get a rose candle because I'm not really a huge rose fan, but I just remembered that I'm in (and a native of) the City of Roses, so even *that* is right for me.  I'm really looking forward to breaking out everything in this box next week!

**  Regardless of how you may feel about the book or what the reviews say, it's currently third on the NYT hardcover fiction bestseller list.  It was just released on September 27th.  We're not talking about some piece of crap book that has been languishing in the warehouse for so long that they can't even remainder it, so they just want it *out the door*, and this is the *current* list, so people are still buying it like crazy.  Last week -- when these boxes were still shipping/arriving -- it was number one.  Dismissing the book because "anyone who wanted to read [it] bought it when it came out" just doesn't make sense because a lot of people are still buying it, and then there are people like me who won't buy a hardcover because they're far more expensive than paperbacks, and even then, I prefer to get my books from the library so I can spend my money/storage space on other things, like Cherry Bomb Whisky, horror movie t-shirts, and more deep purple eyeliner than one person will ever be able to wear.  I read *far* too much to be willing to buy every book I want to read.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL, Meganola, I was just wondering which candle you got, because if you'd have wanted to trade, we could do it in person, but you got the same one as me! We got different colored scarves, but the same candle. I think I will take back my offer of trading it, simply because the shipping would be a little spendy after packing it properly. It does smell very nice, I just have a lot of Pacifica rose from when the outlet was still open.

You bring up a very good point about this book (and a lot of the things they send us) is a hot item. I really appreciate that, because I don't really keep up with the cultural trends as much as other people seem to do. But not because I don't want to. I feel like I'm being included.
 

The workout dvd was also very on trend.

I love this pink nail polish. It's very classy. I really want to wear the glitter one on my toes.


----------



## AliMo (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I loved the box! The socks are fantastic for me, I'm excited about the book! The candle is so fun and one of the very reasons I subscribe to this box: a super fun thing that I wouldn't buy for myself. This is actually the first box where I felt like it was a surprise picked out for me by someone who knew me, and knew I would use every item. I would love ore socks if anyone doesn't like theirs... I guess I'm lucky to have large feet.


I totally agree and feel the same way about the box. And I've been trying to do more yoga so the socks will give me an incentive to do it more just so I can wear the socks. I would never buy a candle like that either but I like having it even if I will gift it.

I want to know how many of us have the pink nail polish on right now! I was thinking of doing a black or dark color in honor of Halloween but the pink totally won.

I also like that we got the JK Rowling in a hard book form because I have been reading on my kindle for the last few months and to have a book in the old fashion form just feels so fresh and fun again.

Wow, I can't believe December is sold out, but I guess they do have to count all of us as continuing to be subscribed so not to oversell boxes.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You bring up a very good point about this book (and a lot of the things they send us) is a hot item. I really appreciate that, because I don't really keep up with the cultural trends as much as other people seem to do. But not because I don't want to. I feel like I'm being included.


 Yeah, um, to be perfectly honest, I did not even know that JK Rowling had written a book "geared toward adults" or whatever!  haha.


----------



## JNiccolai (Oct 30, 2012)

at first i wasn't thrilled about the box, it was ok, not great or not awful either, but i ended up LOVING the socks, the gummies and popcorn were a great afternoon snack at work, and eventually i might get to read the book too.  I loved the polish (im a junkie though) and i dont plan to get rid of this sub for awhile, they keep me intrigued with what they will send next!

Im not much into my rose scented candle, but i'm sure i can regift that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ohmaimai (Oct 30, 2012)

What about a BAG though??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ohmaimai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What about a BAG though??


 My theory is that they took a different approach to the bag this time around:  A bag of gummy bears.


----------



## ellyb85 (Oct 31, 2012)

Still no box, Thank you Sandy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stacyntx (Oct 31, 2012)

My box is scheduled to be delivered today, Sandy has not been slowing it down, mine just comes that slow unfortunately. But it doesn't show as out for delivery yet, just that it arrived here in town, so we'll see if it makes it within the month it is for, for the first time. Either way, it should be here soon!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 31, 2012)

Yay mine got here today! The contents were not a surprise at all.

But I did get the full size shampoo, the candle in the Rose scent which is one of the two scents I really wanted after looking at the list of possibilities, and blue socks which is awesome because Blue is my favorite color! Yay!
All in all I'm super pleased with this box. It's nice to get something other than beauty samples/lipgloss/foil packets in a box for once!


----------



## musthave (Oct 31, 2012)

Woohoo! My box came in today too! Like you said, not much of a surprise but I still couldn't wait to tear into the box and see everything! I'm wearing my exersocks as I paint my nails (loving the pale pink!), and starting the book later tonight. It may not be quite as amazing as last month, but still very enjoyable, thoughtful items. I also put the flower petals in the bag that our Sprout samples came in a few months ago, and tucked them into my lingerie drawer. I feel so pampered!


----------



## JessP (Oct 31, 2012)

> Woohoo! My box came in today too! Like you said, not much of a surprise but I still couldn't wait to tear into the box and see everything! I'm wearing my exersocks as I paint my nails (loving the pale pink!), and starting the book later tonight. It may not be quite as amazing as last month, but still very enjoyable, thoughtful items. I also put the flower petals in the bag that our Sprout samples came in a few months ago, and tucked them into my lingerie drawer. I feel so pampered!


 Excellent idea with the flower petals! I'm going to do the same!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesipae (Nov 1, 2012)

FINALLY got my box. it said expected 2 November so i had given up, but was in my mailbox today! must admit, i'm happier about it now that i got it (if i can sell the book for $10 i'll be super happy. i think the full size shampoo/conditioner sold me, but also that the box was full! also, pink happens to be my fave color, and my feet always get cold. so, def not as good as last month, but much better than i expected! and i thought the socks wouldn't fit cause i'm a size 7 1/2 but they fit fine. p.s. was anyone else's pirate booty stale? maybe cause it sat in the warehouse so long, haha! also, i'm done with spoilers cause they already sent out the spoiler e-mail!


----------



## jewlsher (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for doing this and letting us know.


----------



## jewlsher (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed the CS of Popsugar and they said that :
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for doing this and letting us know.


----------



## Christy327 (Nov 2, 2012)

So i got my October Box and overall am very pleased.  I love books and it just seems like a box where you get just the right amount of things to do or munch on a rainy day.  I love it.  The September Box seemed awesome but I'm still not able to use the Popup coupon since it only delivers on certain days and my schedule is crazy so I had to give away the movie tickets so this box was more up my alley.


----------



## Jacinta (Nov 2, 2012)

I told my book to Wal Mart as a return without a receipt (hey, they can sell it and get their money back) and received a $25 gift card.  I know the book is worth more, but I was happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesipae (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I told my book to Wal Mart as a return without a receipt (hey, they can sell it and get their money back) and received a $25 gift card.  I know the book is worth more, but I was happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was wondering if they would take it. They usually take anything but didn't know if they had special book stickers.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Nov 3, 2012)

I am considering subscribing to Popsugar, I wanted to know y'alls honest opinion what you think of the PopSugar Must Have Box.   I've been subscribed to Glossybox, Birchbox &amp; MyGlam.  I unsubscribed to MyGlam right away and GlossyBox after 2-months.  I have been with BircBox for almost a year now and just canceled, I got sick of getting foil packets I don't use -- I was a bit sampled out on so many skincare products and I want more lifestyle instead.

Anyways do you guys think Popsugar is worth it?


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Nov 3, 2012)

Also, I do know that they reward people for having friends subscribe so if anyone wants to personal message me -- I'll give you my email so someone can get the perks if I do sign up!

Someones already given me one thanks!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am considering subscribing to Popsugar, I wanted to know y'alls honest opinion what you think of the PopSugar Must Have Box.   I've been subscribed to Glossybox, Birchbox &amp; MyGlam.  I unsubscribed to MyGlam right away and GlossyBox after 2-months.  I have been with BircBox for almost a year now and just canceled, I got sick of getting foil packets I don't use -- I was a bit sampled out on so many skincare products and I want more lifestyle instead.
> 
> Anyways do you guys think Popsugar is worth it?


 For me, it is absolutely worth it. But I think it depends what you expect out of it. Popsugar is not just a beauty box, and so if you are only subscribing for one specific thing, like makeup, you are going to be let down a lot. Most of the stuff they send us is higher end or something really trendy. I like it, because they send me things that I normally would not buy for myself, but have a lot of fun using. I think it's really fun to get a sampling of lifestyle items every month. They usually always send a few snacks, and a few fun little things. Like, I normally wouldn't have bought myself an $80 scarf, but I love love love the one they sent. Even at $40, I would have considered it very carefully, and only if I'd seen/felt it in person. Instead, I didn't have to think about it at all, and get to enjoy wearing it, for a fraction of what it would have cost to buy myself.

I think if you are open minded about it, and have realistic expectations, you will be happy with it most of the time, and thrilled occasionally.

Here is a link to their blog, where you can scroll through pictures and descriptions of previous months. You'll notice that there is a huge variety. http://musthave.popsugar.com/blog


----------



## meaganola (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For me, it is absolutely worth it. But I think it depends what you expect out of it. Popsugar is not just a beauty box, and so if you are only subscribing for one specific thing, like makeup, you are going to be let down a lot. Most of the stuff they send us is higher end or something really trendy. I like it, because they send me things that I normally would not buy for myself, but have a lot of fun using. I think it's really fun to get a sampling of lifestyle items every month. They usually always send a few snacks, and a few fun little things. Like, I normally wouldn't have bought myself an $80 scarf, but I love love love the one they sent. Even at $40, I would have considered it very carefully, and only if I'd seen/felt it in person. Instead, I didn't have to think about it at all, and get to enjoy wearing it, for a fraction of what it would have cost to buy myself.
> 
> ...


 What she said.  I have reviews and pictures of all of the boxes so far on my blog (see my signature, and there are usually links to referral pages on pretty much every review page out there if you find a blogger you want to support by throwing your referral credit their way) if you want to see what I thought of everything.  This is honestly probably my favorite sub out there.  I think there have been three items -- out of more than thirty items, which is a pretty good ratio for me -- I haven't used and will never use (not counting discount codes or the granola.  And I *would* have eaten the granola, but one of my kittens beat me to it!).  I sent the workout dvd someone for the cost of postage to send it to them, I'm giving the Benefit palette to a friend, and I swapped the lipstick for a couple of things I do use.  This works out to one unused-by-me item per box, except I'm using *all* of the items from the October box (and I didn't think I would like the scent of the shampoo and conditioner at all, and I'm finding I love it, to the point where I'm shaking my head just to smell it!)

Yes, it's spendy, but when I compare how many items I dig compared to, say, Sample Society (where I used maybe three things out of three or four months, and *none* of the items from the box they sent me for free to try to get me to resubscribe), it's well worth the money.  I had initially signed up because I was going to have a little extra money one month due to a quirk of my company's payroll system (certain deductions are taken twice a month, so when you have three pay periods in a month, you get extra money!), and I ended up liking it so much that I can continue to justify the expense.  I wouldn't say it's like a cupcake for breakfast, but it is turning out to be a sort of vacation day in a box for me.


----------



## JessP (Nov 3, 2012)

I also really enjoy this subscription. I think what most of us are drawn to is the variety of items you get to try (and full-sized versions of them for the most part, no less!). Popsugar has started to label each item you receive under a "Must Have" category e.g. fashion, beauty, home, fitness, entertainment, etc. so for example, the OPI polish set we received in the October box was a Must Have Beauty item and the book was Must Have Entertainment. This concept is really cool because you're not getting the same types of products in one box. As such, it's definitely a lifestyle-type subscription service and in my opinion, worth it! You can always try one month and see how you like it - the code REFER5 I think is still working for $5 off your first box!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay, ladies, I finally decided to pull the trigger!  I have not previously been able to join because of limited availability, but it looks like it is working for the Dec. box.  I am also able to use the code, which makes it an excellent value!  I will cancel Birchbox, and possibly GB to make up for the new subs.  I can't wait for my Dec. box.  I hope they include a book- I love to read.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, ladies, I finally decided to pull the trigger!  I have not previously been able to join because of limited availability, but it looks like it is working for the Dec. box.  I am also able to use the code, which makes it an excellent value!  I will cancel Birchbox, and possibly GB to make up for the new subs.  I can't wait for my Dec. box.  I hope they include a book- I love to read.


Congrats! I hope you love your first box. I have a feeling they are really going to try to wow us in December.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Congrats! I hope you love your first box. I have a feeling they are really going to try to wow us in December.


 I'm excited and scared at the same time, because I really think the December box will be amazing. I'm in deep trouble if I decide to keep the sub because I already spend over $100/month on all of these stupid boxes!!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh CRAP! So I'm looking at my account... and it looks like I'm being sent TWO October boxes?! I cancelled after September and re-subbed on October 1st... since then I got 2 referrals and earned a free box, but I guess the link I gave people was for my old subscrition number, so instead of being sent a free November box, I'm getting a free October in addtion to the one I paid for when I re-subscribed! Any one else have this issue?? I emailed PopSugar... hopefully they can resolve :/


 yup i had that problem also, they were no help. How about you?


----------



## AngiexR (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jesipae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually will not get November's box, so would love to trade something from it! They automatically subbed me for October for a one-month randomly even though I cancelled in July. So I'm sure there would be something in there I would like, I'm not super picky!


Awesome! I'll send you a message when I get the November box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliMo (Nov 15, 2012)

Actually used the socks for yoga today. They work pretty well, just wish they were a bit tighter because my feet were starting to move up in the socks during downward dog. Not a fan of walking in them on hardwood floors because the little sticky bits poke at my feet. Also were useful when doing leg lifts and was too lazy to go put on shoes.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 4, 2012)

Since I only received the sample sizes of the shampoo and conditioner (which is the perfect size for me to store at my boyfriend's place), I asked Pop Sugar if they'd send me full sizes when they got them.  They arrived yesterday.  I'm so thrilled.  

I ended up giving my boyfriend the snacks, which he loved.  And I sold the book on eBay.  I'm just happy it made someone else happy and I scored a little extra money to pay for the November box.  I haven't opened the candle but I like my scent (Ocean), it may go into a xmas gift, but I may keep it for myself.  And I wear the socks to yoga on those cold mornings for my 6:30am class.  The polish isn't something I'd wear everyday but I got tons of compliments on it.  Overall, I'm very satisfied, even though I missed out on the most amazing box ever...the September box.


----------



## 40love (Dec 29, 2012)

I was just searching through this thread.  Was wondering if anyone knew what size socks we received.  I really liked them and threw out the original packaging.  Thanks


----------



## meaganola (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *40love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just searching through this thread.  Was wondering if anyone knew what size socks we received.  I really liked them and threw out the original packaging.  Thanks


 I don't know whether they sent out the same size to everyone, but mine were medium.  I specifically remember this because I wear a 10 in women's shoes (according to their size chart, this would mean a large) and an 8 in men's (according to the same chart, that would mean medium), so my feet were right on the border between medium and large, and I really, really hoped they would be big enough.  They were, although if I were to order them, I would probably go ahead and get the large just in case they happened to shrink at some point in the future.


----------



## AliMo (Dec 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *40love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just searching through this thread.  Was wondering if anyone knew what size socks we received.  I really liked them and threw out the original packaging.  Thanks


 
Mine were the standard sock size of 9-11, which is shoe sizes 6-9. I believe that is medium. I wear a size 7.5/8 shoe size and I found the sock fine for walking around the house or normal activity. In yoga, my feet slipped a bit inside the sock, but might be better when washed and shrink a bit (yeah I did yoga once in the last 2 months....)

If you order them, look around for the best price. I think I saw them on Walmart, Amazon and other major retailer websites.


----------



## 40love (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank so much, very helpful!   they are 25% off right now on their website.  I just started a barre class and wanted to have a few pairs on hand.


----------

